# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Savjeti u vezi kucnog poroda

## Silan

Nova sam na forumu i htjela bih da me iskusne mame posavjetuju u vezi mojih nedoumica koje cu navesti.

Dakle kao i vecina vas,iz slicnih ili istih razloga,odlucila sam se za porod kuci.
Ovo mi je treca trudnoca,danas punih 38 nedelja.
Prvi porod,drip,epiziotomija,klistir i mnogo nekih meni nepoznatih stvari su mi sve to ogadili.Ne trebam ni spominjati oporavak poslije kako je tekao.
Pitala sam se da li porod zaista mora biti takav,da to svaka zena mora proci...itd.
Drugi porod jako brz,u dva sata se sve odigralo,jedva sam stigla do rodilista koje je bilo 10 minuta udaljeno.
No ipak nije ono sto hocu i sto zelim.
I napokon dodjoh do moje trece trudnoce.Nakon sto sam ugledala plusic,pocela sam se raspitivati i istrazivati i o trudnoci,i o porodu,i svemu vezanom za djecu.
Donijela sam neke odluke koje zelim da sporovedem u praksu,i vidim ovdje ima zena koje isto razmisljaju i istu stvar sprovode,sto me je dodatno ohrabrilo.
Ova trudnoca mi je sasvim uredna,kao i predhodne dvije,i danas na posljednoj kontroli su mi rekli da ne trebam vise dolaziti,beba je fino okrenuta,spustena i spremna za porod.
I to mi je isto veliko olaksanje na putu ka porodu kuci.
Prvo da naglasim ja sam iz Bosne,i ovamo su slicni uvijeti,ako ne i isti kao kod vas sto se tice zakona i ostalih stvari.
Planiram porod bez ikoga,ne zato sto zelim,nego zato sto ovdje nema primalja koje bi me htjele poroditi kuci.
Sad da pocnem sa mojim nedoumicama...
Moze li mi neka od vas objasniti ili staviti link o sjecenju pupcane vrpce,kako to ide,koliko tacno se sjece od bebinog pupka?
Cime se sveze?
Muz je prije par dana isao do apoteke,ali nije nasao stipaljicu za pupak.
Drugo...sta poslije poroda?
Da li mene neko odmah mora pregledati i bebu?
Doktorica mi je danas rekla u slucaju da se desi da rodim kuci (ona predpostavlja na osnovu predhodnog poroda),da odmah zovem porodiliste,pa bi oni dosli.
Sad mene je strah da ne budem morala s tek rodjenom bebicom opet ici njima,jer time nisam mnogo toga izbjegla.Opet me ceka cijepljenje bebe i odvajanje od mene,sto nikako ne zelim,bar tih prvih dana.
Vec sam cula za slucaj gdje je zena rodila iznenada kuci,dakle nije stigla u rodiliste,pa su je zadrzali par dana duze,i nju i bebu zbog sumnje na infekciju.
Kako prijaviti dijete?Ovdje kod nas se u opstinu nosi papir,odnosno otpusno pismo za bebu na osnovu kojeg se dijete prijavljuje.

Vidjela sam vec ste pisali o mnogo ovih stvari,a ja sam otvorila zasebnu temu iz razloga sto cu jos naknadno pisati i s vama se konsultovati u vezi svega sto me zanima.Usput i ako moze malo podrske za moj porod,a ja cu pisati kako ide i javljati novosti.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

da si u zagrebu, ja bih ti preporučila pedijatricu koja je meni došla doma pregledati dijete nakon poroda. pokušaj se raspitati kod pedijatara da li bi neki bio voljan doći u kućnu posjetu. 
s papirom koji bi ti on dao i onim od ginekologa morala bi moći prijaviti dijete, ako im to nije dovoljno, mogli bi te tražiti dva svjedoka, znači uz muža ti treba još netko povjerljiv tko bi posvjedočio da si rodila doma i da je beba tvoja. 
ako ti dođe hitna sigurno će te odvesti u bolnicu.
rezanje pupkovine - trebaju ti sterilne škare i nešto sterilno za podvezati, neki su čak koristili i strilizirane nove žnirance (pertle).
želim ti predivan porod!   :Smile:

----------


## Silan

Hvala puno.

Poznajem jako finu pedijatricu,zena starija,lijecenje joj je iskljucivo prirodno,dakle nije kao kod ostalih za svaku sitnicu antibiotik.
(Kad sam rodila drugo dijete,curicu,imali smo problema s povracanjem.Slabo je napredovala,jer je obicno cim podoji sve povracala.I odmah smo zavrsili u bolnici.Mala bebica,a nisu mi dali da ostanem s njom.Svaka tri sata sam dolazila da je dojim,a navecer nikako.Jedno jutro kad sam dosla,sondu su joj stavila,kao nisu bili sigurni dal ta beba doji.
Na kraju sam na svoju ruku izasla iz bolnice i po preporuci otisla toj doktorici.Zena je naljubaznije objasnila o cemu se radi,da ne trebam od nje ocekivati neko veliko napredovanje.Bitno je da ne gubi na tezini,da lezi na uzdignutom uzglavlju,itd.Svi ostali su me samo slali u bolnicu.)

Sutra cu nazvati maticni ured i malo se raspitati sta treba za prijavu djeteta koje nije rodjeno u bolnici.

Sto se tice pupkovine,dakle znam da ide nakon sto posteljica izadje.
Mozda mogu sterilnu gazu izrezati tanko,da bude kao tanji konop,pa time svezati.
Je li bitno koliko ce se odrezati,je li ima neka mjera.Da li mogu negdje vidjeti kako izgleda kad se sveze?
Oprostite sto ovako postavljam pitanja  :Embarassed:  ,oko pupkovine ne znam mnogo.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Mozda mogu sterilnu gazu izrezati tanko,da bude kao tanji konop,pa time svezati.


da, gaza ili zavoj mogu dobro poslužiti.
ovaj drugi dio pitanja se točno ne sjećam, probaj malo potražiti po starim topicima; osim toga ne moraš ni uopće prerezati ako ne želiš (vidi "lotus birth")

----------


## Nia_Zg

Pitam se kad će porodi kod kuće i u Hrvatskoj biti "priznati" kao oni u bolnici. Naime, prije par tjedana nam je frendica rodila u UK, organizirala je porod doma, tamo doma dođe primalja, instalirali su joj bazen u dnevnoj sobi i rodila je u vodi, njena treća beba. Tamo su za svaki slučaj uvijek su spremna vozila hitne u obližnjoj bolnici ako se bilo što zakomplicira. 
Vani je čini se porod kod kuće nešto skroz normalno, jedino kod nas od toga rade dramu...  :/

----------


## majoslava

http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/cord.htm#clamps

http://www.empoweredchildbirth.com/a...irth/cord.html

http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/laborb...ht/cutcord.htm

smijesno mi je cuti da se zena koja se porodila kod kuce duze zadrzava u bolnici zbog rizika infekcije, ako negdje postoji rizik za opaku infekciju, onda je to u bolnici..

sretno!

----------


## Fidji

> smijesno mi je cuti da se zena koja se porodila kod kuce duze zadrzava u bolnici zbog rizika infekcije, ako negdje postoji rizik za opaku infekciju, onda je to u bolnici..
> 
> sretno!


I da se bebi daju antibiotici, ako se mama pokakala na porodu, ali meni nije smiješno već tužno.

----------


## Fidji

> Dakle kao i vecina vas,iz slicnih ili istih razloga,odlucila sam se za porod kuci.


Legendarno mi je ovo tvoje zapažanje. Mislim na većinu.   :Grin:  

Žalosno je da zbog mjesta gdje živiš možeš izabrati samo neasistirani porod.

Definitivno najpoznatija web stranica na kojoj se piše o njemu je:

http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/

(Pogledaj prekrasni video poroda u vodi.)

Ono što je meni najvažnije naglasiti je da neasistirani porod automatski ne znači neuznemiravani porod.
Nadam se da si upoznata s mogućim rizicima, a da bi njih smanjila na najmanju moguću mjeru probaj osigurati što mirniju, tišu atmosferu i što manje prisutnih smetala.
Dužina poroda proporcionalna je s brojem prisutnih osoba. Nadam se da imaš osobu od povjerenja koja će biti s tobom.

Moj treći porod bio je kraći, ali i intenzivniji nego prva dva, ali to nije pravilo.
Svaki porod je drugačiji i negdje sam čula anegdotu da treći bude duži nego drugi, no nisam sigurna da ima istine u tome (bar kod mene nije bilo).

Što se tiče pupkovine stvar je definitivno puno jednostavnija nego se misli.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbilical_cord

http://pregnancy.about.com/od/newbor...cordcare_2.htm

Ovdje su dvije zgodne sličice.

Moje kćeri rođene u bolnici imale su pupkovinu podvezanu špagicom od gaze, a sinak ovom modernom kvačicom i mogu ti reći da kvačica samo komplicira stvari. Stalno sam imala osjećaj da ga žulja i sva mi je bila nekako nespretna.
Svo troje imaju skoro pa identičan pupak tako da mislim da oblik pupka ima više veze s genetikom nego s načinom podvezivanja.

Trebaš pripremiti trakicu gaze i malo jače škare. Oboje pustiš da prokuha u vodi, a zatim ne diraš prstima i zamotaš u sterilnu gazu, te staviš u neku poklopljenu kutiju da ostane čisto.

Pupkovinu ne diraj dok nije izašla posteljica. Normalno je da posteljica ne izađe isti tren. Kad osjetiš trudove za istiskivanje posteljice probaj aktivno tiskati.
Bebu stavi na kožu, prekrij toplim ručnikom i nek bude blizu bradavice da počne sisati jer to olakšava izlazak posteljice.
Za izlazak posteljica potrebno je da ti je toplo, čak jako toplo. Pripremi grijalicu i toplu dekicu za pokrivanje bez obzira na temperaturu u kući!

Kad je posteljica vani pupkovina će se već dosta posušiti i tako se prekida protok krvi. Zato kad budete rezali pupkovinu bit će prilično tvrda i žilava. I tada, čak i da traljavo podvežete stvar, nema više opasnosti od krvarenja iz nje.
Bebu nikako nemojte kupati da izbjegnete podhlađivanje i verniks se treba upiti u kožu.

Kod prijave djeteta pretpostavljam da je situaciju slična kao kod nas, znači treba potvrda pedijatra da si baš ti rodila živo dijete na toj adresi. Javi što su ti rekli u matičnom uredu.


Što si sve pripremila za porod?
Kako to da te muž podržao?
Da li ti je rodilište još uvijek na 10 minuta?

----------


## Fidji

> Pitam se kad će porodi kod kuće i u Hrvatskoj biti "priznati" kao oni u bolnici. Naime, prije par tjedana nam je frendica rodila u UK, organizirala je porod doma, tamo doma dođe primalja, instalirali su joj bazen u dnevnoj sobi i rodila je u vodi, njena treća beba. Tamo su za svaki slučaj uvijek su spremna vozila hitne u obližnjoj bolnici ako se bilo što zakomplicira. 
> Vani je čini se porod kod kuće nešto skroz normalno, jedino kod nas od toga rade dramu...  :/


Ja sam jako pesimistična po tom pitanju.
Nadam se da će bar moje kćeri moći birati.

----------


## DiLala

*Silan* - puno puno puno sreće ti želim, divan porod kod kuće i da ti sve prođe glatko ......
isto to želim i sebi (isto će biti 3 porod i sve slično ko i ti prošla s prethodnim porodima).
Evo baš navijam da uspiješ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

žene koje to zaista odluče - pogotovo ako nisu prvorotke, ako su se dobro potkovale o prirodnom porordu i porodu kod kuće, ako su jake i imaju svijest i povjerenje o svom tijelu - ne bi trebale odustati. To je naše pravo!
Što nas je više - to bolje. Zakon će se morati mijenjati na korist ŽENA.
Naravno - ne potičem nikako porod kod kuće koje imalo sumnjaju ili se boje ili čak ako su prvorotkinje ili imaju i najmanjih tegodba u trudnoći.

----------


## majoslava

> majoslava prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> smijesno mi je cuti da se zena koja se porodila kod kuce duze zadrzava u bolnici zbog rizika infekcije, ako negdje postoji rizik za opaku infekciju, onda je to u bolnici..
> 
> sretno!
> 
> 
> I da se bebi daju antibiotici, ako se mama pokakala na porodu, ali meni nije smiješno već tužno.


to nije ni tuzno, to nije normalno i to je opasno...

----------


## Poslid

Kao prvo čestitam na trudnoći, a zatim i na odluci.

Povjerenje u svoje tijelo je veoma važno, a zatim čim manje uznemiravanja.

A nakon poroda nikako nemojte zvati hitnu Ukoliko je sve u redu, naravno) jer nema šanse da vas NE odvezu u bolnicu i zadrže na "promatranju".

----------


## Silan

Hvala vam puno na odgovorima i korisnim linkovima.Sve sam pregledala,detaljno istrazila.
Fidji,porod u vodi je stvarno prelijep,ne mogu vjerovati,izgleda nevjerovatno.

Sto se tice vecine,mislila sam vecina vas koje ste se odlucile na porod kuci,isti ili slicni su nam razlozi.A znam da se vecina nije odlucila na porod kuci.
Na porodu ce biti samo muz. Nemam zasad nikog drugog ko bi mogao da bude tu,a u isto vrijeme da bude od koristi,a ne stete.
Smatram da mi je ovako bolje,lakse cu se opustiti samo pred muzem.

Ponavljam opet,da imam ikakve naznake komplikacije u trudnoci,ili da je u predhodnim porodima bilo potrebe za reakcijom ljudi u bijelom,ne bih se usudila tek tako na ovaj korak.
Ovako sam cvrsto ubjedjena da ja to mogu,da ja to trebam uraditi,a ne neko drugi.To je moje tijelo,sve ono sto se s njim desava,i to je ono sto ja trebam odraditi.
U predhodna dva poroda sam se ja najmanje tu osjecala kao ona koja je nesto uradila.
Jednostavno se tako ponasaju kao da si tiniko i nista,oni sve rade,a ti slusaj i pomno prati sta ti kazu.

Sto se tice pupkovine, mislim da mi je potpuno jasno kako sve treba.
Kao sto kazes jednostavnije mnogo nego kako se misli.

U maticnom uredu kazu isto kao kod vas,treba potvrda pedijatra da je dijete moje.Sad ne znam da li ce ijedna pedijatrica htjeti doci da pregleda dijete.A ne znam isto da li bi mogla sljedeci dan otici s bebom na pregled kod pedijatrice koju sam gore spomenula.
To trebam provjeriti jos...

Kad se beba moze kupati?

Za porod zasad imam makaze koje jos nisam prokuhala,ali su naostrene.
Sterilnu gazu imam upakovanu.
Imam Bivacin za pupak.

Zatim sam pripremila dusek preko kojeg namjeravam staviti najlon,i preko nekoliko carsafa.
To je to zasad,ne znam treba li mi jos sto.
Deke i ostalo takodjer je tu,samo treba ugrijati kad bude vrijeme,ali to sve prepustam muzu,dakle oko svih tih podgrijavanja i pripremanja muz ce da se zabavi,moje je samo da rodim i da se mazim sa bebicom.

Kad sam zatrudnila,ja sam se prvo bojala da se slucajno ne desi porod kuci (na osnovu drugog poroda koji je bio brz),pa sam pocela citati o tome,da znam sto ako se desi.I tako,malo po malo saznah mnogo o svemu ovome,i na kraju sam oducila roditi kuci po svaku cijenu.
Mnogo toga nisam znala o pupkovini,da treba otpulsirati...

Sve sto sam citala,dijelila bih s muzem,i tako smo zajedno usvajali malo pomalo ideju o porodu kuci,tako da me on potpuno podrzava.

Rodiliste mi je sad malo dalje,20 do 25 minuta.

Ako moze sad malo savjeta o samom porodu.
Prvog poroda se ne sjecam bas najbolje,cini mi se da sam mnogo toga prespavala,bila sam omamljena.
Drugi porod znam da sam tiskala,cak nakon sto je glavica izasla,oni su govorili napinji se,napinji se,i ja sam,bez truda,tiskala.

Mislim da je to uzrok pucanja na drugom porodu.Imala sam par savova.
A sad vidjeh na linku sto je Fidji stavila kako zena potpuno opusti svoje tijelo....Tijelo samo sve odradi...
No,iz predostroznosti pitam,moze li se desiti da puknem,i sto tad?

----------


## Fidji

Oprosti nisam stigla prije odgovoriti.

Sjetila sam se još nečega vezano uz pupkovinu. Ako trebate rezati prije nego što izađe posteljica, a to može biti ako je vrpca dosta kratka pa ne možeš lagano bebu staviti na dojku obavezno pričekajte da pupkovina otpulsira, bar 5 minuta. Onda podvežite na dva mjesta i prerežite između.

Bebu okupaš kad počne smrduckat.  :Laughing:  
Ma možete je okupati, ali nije potrebno odmah iza poroda da se ne pothladi.
Opet naglašavam važnost topline.
Za bebu je zgodno pripremiti zagrijani ručnik, crveni, smeđi, narančasti. Nikako bijeli ili zeleni jer uznemiruje bebu.

Meni je pucanje bilo zapravo najveća briga nakon poroda. Iz razloga što moje tijelo loše podnosi šivanje. Prvi put su mi se zagnojili šavovi nakon epiziotomije. Drugi put sam malo popucala, ali su me tako ogavno zašili, stavili su mi dva ogromna šava preko međice prema guzi. Opet mi je sve nateklo, ali srećom sam odmah skužila pa sam na vrijeme počela terapiju.

U ovom kućnom porodu sam rodila klečeći i nisam popucala, iako imam 35 godina i dva ožiljka na međici, tako da je to nekako utješno.
Ima nekih metoda samopomoći koje uključuju superljepilo, ali ne znam kako se to izvodi u praksi. Primalje preporučaju masažu međice uljem u zadnjim tjednima trudnoće. Dobro je ulje pšeničnih klica.
Da li imaš neku patronažnu sestru koja bi ti mogla pogledati međicu poslije poroda. Ili možda neku prijateljsku primalju?

Mislim da je za međicu najvažniji položaj, čim se digneš s leđa sasvim je druga mehanika u igri i izgon je puno ljepši i lakši.
Zato slušaj svoje tijelo i zauzimaj položaje koje ti ono traži. Ako jako boli, svakako mijenjaj položaj.

Što se tiče opreme...
Plahti i ručnika pripremi dosta i neki ti budu nadohvat ruke. Mi smo potrošili cijelu hrpu.

Svakako pripremite neku pumpicu za nos ukoliko će bebi trebati očistiti tekućinu iz nosa. U nedostatku iste, bebi se može svojim ustima isisati tekućina ili je okrenuti licem prema dolje da gravitacija pomogne.

U škrinji pripremi bar dvije vrećice s kockicama leda. Ako budeš jako krvarila (da krv šprica ako se pritisne trbuh) led treba staviti na trbuh i zvati hitnu.

Ispod najlona na krevetu već priredite čistu posteljinu tako da dok se ti otuširaš maknite najlon i uprljane plahte i fino se odmah vratiš u čisti krevet na maženje s bebom.

Pripremi i vreće za smeće, papirnate ručnike, krpu za pod, zdjelu za posteljicu, svijeće ili neku malu lampicu za intimnu atmosferu, dodatnu grijelicu.

Ako koristiš homeopatiju pripremi arniku.

Uglavnom pripazi da nekon izgona muža ne obuzme adrenalin i da se sve mora napraviti odmah.
Tada je najvažnije da budete ti i beba zajedno, neuznemireni i utopljeni.
Mirišite se, uživajte, cicajte, za sve drugo ima vremena. Pogotovo za čišćenje.

----------


## Silan

Nazalost,nemam nikog da pogleda ranu.
Inace dosad bi mi dolazila patronazna,ali to ide tako sto oni iz bolnice dojave da se ta i ta osoba porodila na toj i toj adresi,i onda dom zdravlja kojem ta osoba pripada posalje patronaznu.
Sad posto necu radjati u bolnici,ne znam kako bih uspjela da sredim da mi dodje patronazna.Ne znam je li to moguce uopste.

Kod mene je isto kao kod tebe,isto epiziotomija prvi put se zagnojila,zatim drugi isto tako par savova prema guzi sto sam sama popucala...

Termin mi je 30 septembar, jos osam dana,tako da svu mi jos uvijek svi savjeti dobrodosli.Sve sto pisete upijam i pokusavam stvoriti neku sliku u glavi kako sve to izgleda...

----------


## Fidji

Ma 100% možeš nazvati patronažnu službu direkt i moliti da dođu.

----------


## RozaGroza

*Silan* ja nemam niti jedan savjet, samo ti želim dati punu podršku i poslat veliki   :Love:   jer mislim da nema ljepše stvari za majku i oca nego kad dočekaju svoje dijete na svijet u svom domu i u krugu obitelji, bez doktora, jakih svjetala, invazije postupaka koji se "moraju" napraviti nakon poroda. Čitala  sam jučer da je djetetu najvažnije nakon poroda da se prvo mazi s mamom, da osjeti prisnost, da mu mama i tata šapuću, da nema jakog svijetla nego neko nježno svjetlo...kad sam čitala rasplakala sam se...to zvuči kao prava stvar, onako kako bi porod zaista trebao izgledati!   :Heart:  

Jako bih volila da našeg Špira rodim kod kuće...iako mi doktori govore da to nema apsolutne šanse zbog moje prošlosti   :Sad:   :/

----------


## seni

> Za bebu je zgodno pripremiti zagrijani ručnik, crveni, smeđi, narančasti. Nikako bijeli ili zeleni jer uznemiruje bebu.


fidji, ovo mi je bas zanimljivo. pretpostavljam da su crveni, smedi, narancasti, na neki nacin boje maternice? ili je neki drugi razlog?
ali zasto zeleni ne? obicno se kaze da je zelena boja smirujuca.
za bijelo sam obicno mislila de ja neutralna boja.

ajde, molim te objasni kada stignes.   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za bebu je zgodno pripremiti zagrijani ručnik, crveni, smeđi, narančasti. Nikako bijeli ili zeleni jer uznemiruje bebu.
> 
> 
> fidji, ovo mi je bas zanimljivo. pretpostavljam da su crveni, smedi, narancasti, na neki nacin boje maternice? ili je neki drugi razlog?
> ali zasto zeleni ne? obicno se kaze da je zelena boja smirujuca.
> za bijelo sam obicno mislila de ja neutralna boja.
> ...


Da, u pravu si, tamne i crvenkaste boje ih podsjećaju na maternicu.
Ne znam točan odgovor zaštu su baš bijela ili zelena najlošije, vjerojatno je u pitanju najsvjelija moguća boja i boja komplementarna crvenoj.

Takve upute sam dobila od primalje, pa ih prenosim dalje.

----------


## pomikaki

pratim temu   :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

> http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/
> 
> (Pogledaj prekrasni video poroda u vodi.)


Prekrasno!!! Ovo mi tako izgleda kao da žena radi nešta najnormalnije na svijetu....bez boli, bez ikakve muke! Čovjek dobije osjećaj da vađenje zuba više boli nego porod!
Eh, kad bi mi bar upola tako bilo ovaj put!  :Sad:  

I ja pratim temu, jer imam neki osjećaj da se neću žuriti u bolnicu  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

> *Silan* ja nemam niti jedan savjet, samo ti želim dati punu podršku i poslat veliki    jer mislim da nema ljepše stvari za majku i oca nego kad dočekaju svoje dijete na svijet u svom domu i u krugu obitelji, bez doktora, jakih svjetala, invazije postupaka koji se "moraju" napraviti nakon poroda. Čitala  sam jučer da je djetetu najvažnije nakon poroda da se prvo mazi s mamom, da osjeti prisnost, da mu mama i tata šapuću, da nema jakog svijetla nego neko nježno svjetlo...kad sam čitala rasplakala sam se...to zvuči kao prava stvar, onako kako bi porod zaista trebao izgledati!


Još je puno, puno ljepše kad znaš da će kasnije netko pregledati posteljicu, sašiti puknuće i pregledati bebu.

Iako, neasistirani porod donosi priliku da žena bude potpuno neuznemirena (ako muž bude low-profile), a tako se povećava mogućnost da sve prođe najsigurnije moguće za mamu i bebu.

----------


## Fidji

> Jako bih volila da našeg Špira rodim kod kuće...iako mi doktori govore da to nema apsolutne šanse zbog moje prošlosti    :/


Očigledno pitaš krive osobe.
Postoje uvjeti i ograničenja za kućni porod, ali njih ti moraju reći oni koji se bave kućnim porodima, a ne oni koji se bave bolničkim.

----------


## Fidji

Silan, evo link u vezi tiskanja:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=177&Show=1961

Ja u prva dva poroda na leđima nisam uopće imala poriv za tiskanje, već sam počela tiskati kad su mi rekli.

U uspravnom položaju osjećala sam ga i to dosta jako i nekako sam se prepustila. To sam osjećala u zadnjih desetak trudova, možda i malo više. Pred kraj truda je moje tijelo jednostavno samo lagano tiskalo, mislim da to nije bilo voljno.
Pred sam kraj uopće nisam tiskala, i glavica i tijelo su sami izašli i to ekspresno. Bila sam na koljenima.

----------


## RozaGroza

> RozaGroza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jako bih volila da našeg Špira rodim kod kuće...iako mi doktori govore da to nema apsolutne šanse zbog moje prošlosti    :/
> 
> 
> Očigledno pitaš krive osobe.
> Postoje uvjeti i ograničenja za kućni porod, ali njih ti moraju reći oni koji se bave kućnim porodima, a ne oni koji se bave bolničkim.


Najbliže realnosti mi je da se nadam eventualno kući za porode ili Felbach rodilištu. Sve to ako se budem smjela vozit pri kraju trudnoče.

----------


## srecica

> Čovjek dobije osjećaj da vađenje zuba više boli nego porod


Pa i boli   :Wink:  ako ga vadis 'prirodno' bez anestezije ... salu na stranu to su dvije potpuno razlicite vrste boli i ne mogu se usporedivati.

*RozaGroza* uvijek mozes imati vozaca   :Love:

----------


## Silan

Evo mene opet   :Smile:  ...
Porod se lagano blizi,stalno osluskujem svoje tijelo i gledam promjene.
Stomak se skroz spustio,imam jak pritisak na mjehur kao da ce sve dole da prsne od tog pritiska.
Danas sam kupila jos 10 komada pamucnih pelena.One su mi nekako najnjeznije za bebicu malu,a mogu se koristiti na mnogo nacina.

Procitala sam link u vezi tiskanja,i zasad imam u glavi neki plan kako bi sve trebalo da ide.Samo prepustanje tom osjecaju kao na linku gore,gdje se zena tako lahko porodi,meni izgleda kao da se sasvim utopila u sav taj porod,jednostavno ne mogu opisati kako djeluje pozitivno na mene,i kako me ohrabruje.

Naravno,voljela bih kad bih imala nekog ko moze poslije pregledati posteljicu,bebu,i mene...tako bi mi bilo lakse,i sigurno bih bila puno mirnija,no zasad nista od toga.

Vidjecu jedino to za patronaznu poslije da nazovem,samo je problem kod mene sto smo prijavljeni na staru adresu mog muza,a zivimo pod kirijom na drugom djelu grada.I sad kad bih zvala,ne mogu zvati patronaznu sa stare adrese,jer ona ne pokriva ovaj dio gdje sam ja trenutno...
Jedino da iduci dan odem kod svekrve
(ona je na toj staroj adresi na kojoj smo prijavljeni),al to ne znam kako bi izgledalo,jer tih prvih dana zelim biti u nekom miru sama sa bebicom...

Hvala svima na podrsci,samo pisite,puno mi je drago kad bilo sta procitam,a pogotovo savjeti u vezi poroda koji mi mogu biti od pomoci.

----------


## argenta

Ako čitaš engleski, na netu možeš naći jako puno priča o porodima kod kuće, i asistiranima, i neasistiranima. Često imaju i dosta "tehničkih" detalja. Barem ćeš okvirno vidjeti kako to izgleda. I nadam se da imaš podršku ukoliko se budeš predomislila i poželjela porod dovršiti u bolnici.

----------


## Monchou

Silan, potpisujem sve kaj su cure gore napisale.
Mislim da ne trebas brinuti toliko oko partonazne. Ako je slicno kao kod nas, onda nije bitno gdje si prijavljena nego gdje zbilja  stanujes. Samo nazoves tu patronazu koja je odgovorna za tvoju ulicu i zena ce ti vjerojatnoi doci. I nije bitno gdje si rodila. Ja nisam ni jednom rodila u HR rodilistu i oba puta su mi patronazne htjele doci (druga je stvar to da mi nisu trebale).
Kod tiskanja samo opusteno, i, kao sto je Fidji napisala, biraj si polozaj koji ti pase u tom trenutku. Mozda ces tokom trudova vise lezati, a pred izgon ces vjerojatno dobiti zelju da budes aktivnija, da se uspravis ili primis/oslonis na nesto. Tada isto poslusaj taj poriv jer kazu da je izgon laksi u vertikalnom polozaju (ja osobno ne mogu zamisliti da radjam u bilo kojm drugom polozaju osim klececem). Mogla bi tada imati i zelju da se primis za rodnicu tako da ti onda automatski beba dolazi u tvoje ruke.
Od prakticnih stvari mozes si pripremiti jos i papirnate rucnike (one kuhinjske) za slucaj da ti izadje malo stolice kad Ti bebina glava bude pritiskala crijeva. I nek Ti suprug skuha caj i pripremi sok jer ces vjerojatno biti zedna nakon/tokom poroda.
Sretno i javi kak je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## Silan

Hvala svima   :Smile:  .

Argenta,nadam se da necu pozeljeti ikad poroditi se u bolnici nakon svega sto ste ovdje pisale.
Posebno nakon sto sam procitala iskustva majki koje su rodile kuci cije price imaju na pricama s poroda.
Onakav dozivljaj zelim i sama da prozivim,i znam da NIKADA takvo nesto ne bih dozivjela u bolnici,pa makar da svi budu preljubazni u rodilistu (sto je ovdje prosto nemoguce).

Sva moja masta je okupirana tim porodom kuci,i uopste ne mogu da se zamislim ponovo kako jurim u rodiliste,trpim sva pitanja i u bolovima odgovaram na njih,zatim pregledi doktorice,klistir i ostalo...brrrr,sva se najezim na samu pomisao.
A posebno poslije poroda kad bebicu i ne vidim kako treba,samo cujem kako place dok je vagaju i mjere,a zatim odnose tamo negdje daleko od mene onako placljivu.Mislim da to sad ne bih mogla podnijeti i da bi me takav porod psihicki totalno srozao.

Svoje gnijezdo sam veceras dovrsila osim nekih par sitnica...sve je spremno za dolazak bebice  :D ...  :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Preko najlona umjesto plahti možeš staviti i one jednokratne podloge za previjanje bebica koje nakon poroda baciš.

To izgleda ovako: http://windelnkaufen.de/shop/catalog...lunterlage.jpg (kod nas ih ima kupiti u DM-a)



Želim vam divan susret i da sve prođe savršeno!  :Heart:

----------


## argenta

> Argenta,nadam se da necu pozeljeti ikad poroditi se u bolnici nakon svega sto *ste* ovdje *pisale*.
> Posebno nakon sto sam procitala iskustva majki koje su rodile kuci cije *price imaju na pricama s poroda*.


Nadam se da razlozi ipak prvenstvno dolaze od tebe i tvoje želje da rodiš kod kuće a ne onoga što je netko drugi napisao  :Kiss: 
(Već vidim kako pojedinke nalaze za shodno istaknuti Rodinu "krivicu" za tvoju odluku)




> Onakav dozivljaj zelim i sama da prozivim,i znam da NIKADA takvo nesto ne bih dozivjela u bolnici,pa makar da svi budu preljubazni u rodilistu (sto je ovdje prosto nemoguce).


Slažem se, ali obzirom da si tražila savjete, to je bio moj.
Nisam to rekla misleći te na bilo koji način odvratiti, nego samo istaknuti da nikad ne znaš što se može dogoditi u jednom tako intenzivnom događaju kao što je porod te da je dobro imati rezervni plan (za koji se nadam da ti neće trebati).

Želim ti puno sreće i snage   :Love:

----------


## Silan

Pozdravljam sve koji prate ovaj forum.
Ja sam muz od Silan, i zelim samo da vas obavijestim da smo jutros u 10:05 dobili malu djevojcicu. 
Porod kod kuce je prosao predivno. Ranije sam mislio da cu glavom od rub stola, ali za vrijeme poroda bio sam totalno cool. Dozivio sam iskustvo kakvo ne mogu opisati. Oboje smo plakali od srece.  :D   :Crying or Very sad:  
Supruga, koja se sada odmara, ce sigurno detaljnije opisati sve sto se dogodilo. Mala bebica je dojila par puta i sada spava. 
Toliko. Lijep pozdrav...

----------


## Školjkica

Čestitke, uživajte svi zajedno

----------


## Bubica

:Heart:  

čestitam vam svima  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

:Kiss:  

Čestitam od srca,  nadam se da smo bar malo bili od pomoći.  :Smile:

----------


## melange

ajmeee  :Heart:  

čestitke na djevojčici :D 


jedva čekam priču  :Smile:

----------


## paklenica

:Smile:  
drago mi je zbog vas
čestitam!

----------


## argenta

Čestitam vam svima  od  :Heart: 
Drago mi je da ste uspjeli  :D 
Jedva čekam priču!

----------


## zoza

Bravo za vas!  :D 
Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## crvic

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

ceatitam

----------


## mikka

cestitam, bas mi je drago da je bilo tako predivno  :Love:

----------


## kole

Divno cestitam :D  :D

----------


## RozaGroza

Prekrasno - predivno - BRAVO!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Indi

Čestitam, bravo!

Jedva čekam priču! :D

----------


## rahela

čestitam od srca  :Heart:  

i baš mi je drago da ste uspjeli realizirati svoje želje  :Heart:

----------


## SpOOklica

Čestitke, ne mogu dočekati priču!!!

----------


## kikki

cestitam od   :Heart:  ....zeljno iscekujem pricu!!   :Heart:  mami, djevojcici i tati!

----------


## srecica

Cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Čestitam od srca!
Drago mi je da je bilo onako kako ste htjeli.
Pozdrav hrabroj mami   :Kiss:

----------


## 2xmama

bravo mama i tata :Klap:  
divno!  :Zaljubljen:   Jedva čekam detalje...ne vidim tipkovnicu, malo su mi oči zasuzile
velika  :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## piplica

Ajme što sam se ja bojala da nešto ne krene po zlu , dok sam čitala kako se ti i TM sami pripremate za porod sve bi me jeza prolazila, baš sam chicken (kao i na avataru   :Grin:   ), srećom sve je završilo! :D 

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Izostavila sam  DOBRO, dakle, srećom sve je dobro završilo!  :Smile:

----------


## Monchou

Predivno  :D 

Cestitam vam svima!

----------


## pomikaki

wow  :D  :D  :D  svaka čast i mami i tati (ma u iskušenju sam da napišem tati još više   :Laughing:  ) Čestitam!!! Zbilja bih rado pročitala priču.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

Prekrasno! Tisuću   :Heart:  i tisuću  :D 
Hvala vam što ste jednom ljudskom biću omogućili da dođe na svijet nenasilno i time učinili korak prema svijetu bez nasilja!

----------


## Ninči

:D  :D  :D Čestitke!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Priča, priča, što prije priča!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## stud.muca

:D  :D  :D Iskrene čestitke  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   Neka bude živa i zdrava   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Uživajte, jer i svi koji ovo čitaju uživaju skupa s vama.. priču jedva čekamo...  :Kiss:

----------


## Poslid

Najiskrenije čestitke.
Želim vašoj da djevojčici cijeli život bude tako lijep kao i njegov početak.  :Heart:

----------


## eris

Čestitam, pratila sam temu, i nekao sam mislila, ma nema od toga nišza(nisam skeptik al jesam iz Bosne  :Mad:  ), komplikovano je ovdje bilo šta uradit na svoju ruku. A porod baš trba da bude na svoju ruku, jet to ti je kao otisak prsta, jedinstven i univerzalan, i kao moj, nikada nijednoj se neće desiti.

----------


## aqua

Pratila temu i bili ste mi u mislima. Jako mi je drago da ste dozivjeli tako lijepo iskustvo - veselim se s vama od srca!

I naravno, jedva cekam pricu. U medjuvremenu se neuznemireni i dalje doma mazite, volite i uzivajte   :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

cestitam  :D

----------


## kailash

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   za vas!

Čestitam!

----------


## Ancica

cestitke od srca   :Heart:

----------


## DiLala

sva sam se naježila i rastopila, bravo tata Silan i mama Silan i beba!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:  
svaka vam čast na hrabrosti, razboritosti, ljubavi......
prava ste uzor....
joooooooj 
čestitam od srca i pratim ovakve teme (s razlogom - i ja bi).

----------


## belkisa

hej silan,dusa moja draga. essawrwb!
nakon sto smo pricale, da ti i ovako cestitam. jedva cekam da vidim najmanju srecu  :D 
ko bi rekao da tako blizu ima neko ko razmislja isto...a ja ovoliko vremena mislila da sam sama   :Grin:  
ja sam nazalost, kao sto znas, zavrsila u bolinici, ali im nista nisam dopustila, ni ctg, ni drip, ni epi, ni vakcinaciju, ni rezanje pupkovine dok ne odpulsira, a iz radjaone do boxa smo otisli lezeci mami na grudima :D 
u kratko...dugo ce nas pamtiti  :Laughing:  dok mi ostale bebe budemo radjali kod kuce, aBd.
vidimo se draga moja



 :Heart:

----------


## Silan

Ukrako da vam se javim   :Smile:  .Ne osjecam se najbolje,al ne nesto zbog poroda,to je iskustvo sa strane,vec zbog ove fakat glupe Bosne,i cini mi se jos glupljih ljudi(cast izuzecima).
Toliko komentara o mom porodu,toliko ljudi nemaju svog posla,toliko ova drzava nema pojma kako da se prijavi dijete rodjeno kuci,odnosno kao ima,al kad to probas sprovest samo te salju od jednog do drugog...zao mi je sto tako lijep pocetak naseg poroda ima neke komplikacije,a drugi su krivci.
Naisli smo na neshvatanje porodica,naisli smo na mnoga odricanja,prijetnje,i kojekosta jos...a ljudi su time samo pokazali kako su glupi i kako su daleko otisli od svoje prirode.Ako mognem veceras pisacu pricu,zelim da vam bude ugodna kao sto je meni porod bio  :D .
Sara mala papa fino i pajki,bas je mirnica od pocetka,kad je nahranjena i presvucena,bude mirna,samo gleda i suti...dok opet ne ogladni   :Heart:  ,dusa mamina...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## malabeba

hehehe cestitke i od mene za moju seku iz bosne   :Wink:  hehe *silan* pogodi ko sam  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## argenta

> Ukrako da vam se javim   .Ne osjecam se najbolje,al ne nesto zbog poroda,to je iskustvo sa strane,vec zbog ove fakat glupe Bosne,i cini mi se jos glupljih ljudi(cast izuzecima).
> Toliko komentara o mom porodu,toliko ljudi nemaju svog posla,toliko ova drzava nema pojma kako da se prijavi dijete rodjeno kuci,odnosno kao ima,al kad to probas sprovest samo te salju od jednog do drugog...zao mi je sto tako lijep pocetak naseg poroda ima neke komplikacije,a drugi su krivci.
> Naisli smo na neshvatanje porodica,naisli smo na mnoga odricanja,prijetnje,i kojekosta jos...a ljudi su time samo pokazali kako su glupi i kako su daleko otisli od svoje prirode


Ajme, ovo je    :shock: i   :Mad: 
Drž'te se, znajući da ste napravili najbolje što ste mogli za svoje dijete i sede  :Kiss: 




> Ako mognem veceras pisacu pricu,zelim da vam bude ugodna kao sto je meni porod bio  :D


Čekat ćemo ulogirani  :D

----------


## alef

Cestitam  :Smile: 

Bas divno, kad neko odluci tako kao vi, prirodno pristupit prirodnoj stvari  :Smile:  To za prijavu mi bas cudno, ja znam nekoliko slucajeva kucnih poroda, djeca su bez ikakvih problema prijavljena, ili meni niko probleme nije spominjao...  U svakom slucaju, bas mi je drago zbog vas  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Ukrako da vam se javim   .Ne osjecam se najbolje,al ne nesto zbog poroda,to je iskustvo sa strane,vec zbog ove fakat glupe Bosne,i cini mi se jos glupljih ljudi(cast izuzecima).
> Toliko komentara o mom porodu,toliko ljudi nemaju svog posla,toliko ova drzava nema pojma kako da se prijavi dijete rodjeno kuci,odnosno kao ima,al kad to probas sprovest samo te salju od jednog do drugog...zao mi je sto tako lijep pocetak naseg poroda ima neke komplikacije,a drugi su krivci.
> Naisli smo na neshvatanje porodica,naisli smo na mnoga odricanja,prijetnje,i kojekosta jos...a ljudi su time samo pokazali kako su glupi i kako su daleko otisli od svoje prirode.Ako mognem veceras pisacu pricu,zelim da vam bude ugodna kao sto je meni porod bio  :D .
> Sara mala papa fino i pajki,bas je mirnica od pocetka,kad je nahranjena i presvucena,bude mirna,samo gleda i suti...dok opet ne ogladni   ,dusa mamina...


joj šteta da vas gnjave, budite oprezni s birokracijom i ako treba recite da se nehotice dogodilo da si rodila doma! oprezno i u rukavicama da vas ne izmaltretiraju još više! jeste li našli pedijatra da vam dođe doma, ili ste išli pedijatru u ordinaciju?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek vas bog štiti od svakog zla! ne primajte nikog u goste, uživajte u bebi i čuvajte svoj mir!   :Love:

----------


## Silan

Oprostite za pricu...Sinoc sam zaspala dojeci bebu,tako da nisam nista pisala.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Silan

Znam da svi ocekujete obecanu vam pricu, pa evo da je napokon objedinim I obznanim…
Noc mi je protekla kao I svaka noc, budjenje mnogo puta, I poslije svakog budjenja onaj cudni zbunjeni pogled u polumraku koji kao da osluskuje da li se sto dogadja s mojim tijelom. Jesu li bolovi? Osjecam li sto? I kad ustanovim da nema nista onda ili nastavim spavati, ili wc, ili nesto drugo, trece…Stalno sam razmisljala o toj maloj bebicu koju nosim,s kojom uskoro trebam da se sretnem.
I tako prosla ta noc,ujutro dolazi muz (radio nocnu smjenu),I lagano pocinjemo razgovor.Ja se ponovo ususkala u krevetu,a muz gleda automobile na internetu I prica nesto o tome.
Plan je bio taj dan da ja idem u skolu ,I vec sam sve pripremila za to,jos samo da djecu budim I spremim, al ima jos do toga…Nastavljamo pricati o drugim stvarima, a u vremenu sutnje ja bih razmisljala o tom danu, o onome sto me ceka,o svim obavezama koje sam imala.Razmisljanje prekinu lagana bol po dnu stomaka. Naravno, neocekivano. Otkud sada? Termin je u srijedu tek (bila subota).I ja onako pomalo uplasena,ali jos uvijek nesigurna da li je zaista pocelo pitam muza sta ako danas rodim.On onako nezainteresovan, jos uvijek zabuljen u automobile govori: Ma jok, bice to, ako Bog da, po noci, znas kako je prosli put bilo .
Tako malo proslo, kad opet ista bol po dnu stomaka. Ja opet njemu govorim: Kao da su mi poceli bolovi.On jos uvijek ne vjeruje.Kaze: Ma sigurno laznjaci, pravi bolovi su jednakih razmaka I jaci bi bili. Mozda on kao I ja nije bio bas spreman taj dan,nenaspavan je,sigurno ima neka planove,pa zbog toga vise tako reaguje.
Medjutim,moram da ga pohvalim.Kad je vidio da je to to,stvarno se pokazao vrijednim I prije poroda,I za vrijeme poroda,I posebno nakon njega.

I stvarno bolovi se nastavise…u pocetku su bili skoro jedva primjetni,javljali bi se eto samo da se zna da su tu.Bili su ugodni,I bila sam cak sretna sto ih osjecam.Osjecala sam radost jer je svaki od njih znacio trenutak blize samom mom susretu sa bebicom. Bili su nejednakih ramaka i trajanja. Znam da sam prvu bol osjetila u 7 I 15 minuta,a drugu 7 minuta kasnije.
U glavi mi je bila zbrka sta sve treba uraditi.Naravno od skole nista,odmah otpisano.
Ja,isto kao I muz,bila sam ubjedjena da ce porod biti po noci,tako da ce djeca spavati,a mi lagano odraditi posao.No sada brzo razmisljamo sto sa djecom. Na kraju,nevoljno, odlucimo se djecu poslati mojima,I ja zovem odmah mamu da dodju po njih.
(To je bila greska,jer ipak oni kad su saznali da zelim porod kuci,prepali su se,I nije bilo bas lahko,no to se bar za vrijeme poroda sredilo,sto mi je najbitnije.)
Za djecu sam spremila stvari, dok  je muz lozio vatru I lagano pripremao atmosferu za porod.
Nakon toga odlazim da se istusiram. Svo to vrijeme trudovi su bili lagani, I dalje nejednaki,javljali bi se nakon pet,nekad deset minuta.Nekad svake minute…sve razlicito.
Za vrijeme truda bih zastala, umirila se potpuno,I zamisljala nesto lijepo. Naravno u toj frci spremanja djece nije mi bas uspijevalo,ali sto se moze. Sto prije sam zeljela samocu,tisinu u kuci, zeljela sam potpuni mir da se opustim I prepustim trudovima. Da osjetim sto se desava s mojim tijelom,I da budem opterecena samo time.
Za vrijeme tusiranja je isto proslo nekoliko trudova. Ipak,tamo mi je bilo najljepse,jer sam bila sama,tako da sam se duze zadrzala. Ali i nisam mogla bas previse,jer sam ocekivala roditelje,I nisam htjela da propustim taj odlazak djece.
Dosla je mama,I nekako je sve bilo brzo,djeci smo navukli obucu,uzeli su po igracku,I otrcase bez da smo se malo pomazili.
No dobro,razumijem ih,osjecali su se sretno sto idu negdje…samo da nisu kuci.
Bolovi su ojacali . Htjela sam samocu. Muz je postovao moje odluke,I radio je sve onako kako mi je odgovaralo. Prvo mi je pripremio mjesto gdje cu radjati. Stavio je dusek,preko najlon,I onda mi poredao jastuke I preko par carsafa. Zamolila sam ga da mi kupi hurme. Odmah je otisao. Tamam dok ga nije bilo odradila sam jedan trud. Poslije svakog truda bih pomislila kako je beba sve blize. Ponudio mi je hurmu,odjednom nista nisam mogla. Rekla sam mu da izadje . Otisao je u sobu. Disala sam brzo I hvatala se rukama za kauc. Tako mi je nalakse bilo. Kad bi trud prosao ,zvala bih ga,opet bi dosao.
Hladio me mokrom krpom,davao mi da jedem hurme.Samo sam jednu pojela,trud je opet naisao.Izadji.To je bila rijec koju sam najvise puta ponovila.Pred kraj kad vise nisam mogla pricati I gubiti snagu,samo bi rukom malo potapsala krevet,I on bi znao sta to znaci. Negdje u svojoj glavi sam ludo zamislila da ce ovaj porod biti nakon podne,I stalno sam to drzala kao mjeru. Pogledala sam na sat. Bilo je 15 do 10….Boze dragi…ne mogu izdrzati do podne…Jos jedan trud. Muz mi donosi vode nakon njega,hrabri me I tjesi. Ja mu nista ne uzvracam. Nemam snage. U predzadnjem trudu sam ustala na noge,I stenjala. Muz je tada usao (cijelo vrijeme su bila vrata poluotvorena,I on je promatrao sta se desava sa mnom.Ja to nisam znala,no drago mi je sto je tako bilo.Kad je porod poceo,ne bih imala snage da dozovem muza) I govorio mi da se spustim dolje. Prepao se.
U sebi mislim kako sam mu vec prije rekla da me ne ometa,I da svaki polozaj u kojem budem odgovara mi u tom trenutku. No ne mogu mu reci. Pred kraj truda spustam se kraj kreveta. Lijevu ruku naslanjam na krevet I glavu,desnom se cuvam za krevet. Klecem na duseku. U sljedecem trudu prsnu vodenjak,I odmah krenu glavica. Desnom rukom sam napipala glavicu. Muz se tu nasao odjednom iza mene I govori ide glavica. Govori napni se (opet on,a rekla sam mu da  se nista ne mjesa,jer on ne zna ono sto ja osjecam,no znam da se prepao I da je zato tako reagovao). Glavuca se na trenutak vrati. Nailazi trud,ponovo polazi. Pridrzavam glavicu,ne tiskam,sama ide Ne osjecam da trebam tiskati.Placem.Sretna sam sto je krenulo. Glavica je izasla. Na trenutak je sve stalo. Ponovo polazi,no ja tada micem ruku sa glavice,nemam vise snage.Sigurna sam da bih je nasla da sam bila sama,ali sam znala da je muz tu I da zeljno iscekuje da ulovi bebu.
I tijelo lagano izmigolji van. Uh ,koje olaksanje.No ne zadugo. U sobi se zacu plac male bebice. Kako slatko. Ne mogu da se okrenem,trud jos osjecam,a plac koji sam cula tako mi je prijao,Muz me zagrli I place,ja takodjer. On se opet okrenu I govori curica je. Ja se smijem. Vec prije sam zamisljala kako cu je odmah uzeti I staviti na grudi,no ne mogu.Trud ne popusta. Jedva se okrecem. Drugi trud nailazi. Sto je ovo mislim se. Govorim muzu poslije truda da mi doda lavor koji je stajao tu. Dao mi je. Stavila sam ispod sebe. Treci trud,kad ogromna lopta iz mene izlazi.Posteljica.E tek sad je olaksanje. Muz odmah zavrsi sa pupkom,vec je imao sve spremno tu pored. Stvarno je bio hrabar...Malkice je bebicu ocistio krpom,no zaista je bila jako cista,samo na par mjesta bilo je malo sluzi. Svo vrijeme ona je bila mirna I sutila je. Onda je predao meni. Odmah sam je stavila na prsa. Bila je tako njezna I mala,tako bebasta.Ljudi,ja upravo drzim bebu,moju bebu. Toliko emocija odjednom. Tako sicusno bice,tako nemocno,tako nevino…Sam proces radjanja,svo to zbivanje,sve je tako drugacije…
Jela sam hurme,drzala bebu. Muz nas je utoplio,uzivale smo.Kako lijepo. Muz nas je ljubio. Zakljucili smo da nam je to najsretniji dan. Bilo nam je zao sto ostala djeca nisu imala takav pocetak kao Sara. Bila je tako mirna,vidjelo se na njoj da je sretna,potpuno neuznemirivana. Gledali smo je kako je lijepo oblikovana,kako ima male prstice,kako je sve slatko. Gledali smo posteljicu,pupcanu vrpcu,kako sve to izgleda. Sve nam je novo…
Bili smo presretni....
Uz pratnju muza sam otisla do kupatila,opet se malo saprala,obukla cistu odjecu,dok je za to vrijeme muz cistio sobu. Dosao je po mene I doveo me do kreveta. Za svaki slucaj. Neka ga uz mene.
Bebica me cekala na krevetu. Opet sam je stavila na grudi. Lezala sam na istom krevetu na kojem sam to jutro osjetila prvu bol,samo sam sada lezala sa Sarom u rukama…
 :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Heart:   :D prekrasno! ogromne čestitke!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Fae

Prekrasno!!!  :D 

Ajme rasplakah se od divote!!
 :Heart:

----------


## kole

Stvarno predivno, cestitam jos jednom :D

----------


## argenta

Tako jednostavna i snažna priča   :Heart:   Baš si me rasplakala od miline. 
Puno, puno ti hvala. Prekrasno   :Heart:  

PS. Što je hurma?

----------


## VedranaV

Čestitam   :Heart:  ! Tako dirljivo i jednostavno i lijepo, suze su mi u očima...

----------


## alef

I meni suze na oci dosle... 

Hurma je datula...

----------


## melange

ajme, suza suzu goni  :Heart:  

nadam se da će vam tako bajkovit porod dati i više nego dovoljno snage za borbu s birokracijom  :Razz:  


čestitke još jednom :D

----------


## RozaGroza

Koja prekrasna prića, kakav prekrasan način da doneseš svoje dijete na svijet   :Heart:   Čestitam ti hrabra mamo! I Čestitke tvome hrabrome mužu, i nek ovo s birokracijom što prije prođe, ali i pored toga najvažnije je da se Sara rodila na najljepši mogući način!   :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

nemam rijeci  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kailash

predivno.

i ja zanijemila od jednostavnosti ljepote. Sara, dobrodošla!  :Heart:

----------


## 2xmama

:Klap: Silan,ovo je prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:  

velika  :Kiss:   sari,tati i tebi!  :Heart:  
proživjeli ste prekrasno iskustvo, sara je svijet upoznala na naljepši mogući način  :Smile:  prava sretna beba  :Zaljubljen:  
i zato se maksimalno oglušite na komentare okoline, papirologiju odradite uz veliki smješak na licu jer bogatiji ste od svih njih (i nas većine) za predivno iskustvo, a sara nije mogla dobiti bolju dobrodošlicu  :Smile:  
bravo!!!!!
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## DiLala

potpisujem *2xmama*
osmijeh na licu jer ste veeeeliki.....
ja sam inače trudna (tek saznala) i još i prije trudnoće sam odlučila roditi doma (naravno ako bude školska trudnoće što je dosada bila), jučer sam mm dala da čita vašu priču, smijao se (drago mu bilo i neobično) i rekla sam mu da ću i ja tako, samo je šutio - vjerujem da će mi i on pomoći.
Uglavnom hvala vam na priči jer vjerujem da može ohrabriti one koji misle da to također žele i mogu to odraditi.
Uvijek kažem da to nije za svakoga - to je u biti najlakši način (porod kod kuće) ali da bi žena došla do toga da to može/želi treba puno ispunjenih preduvjeta. 
Uglavnom prekrasno i svaka vam čast.
Ja imam jedno tehničko pitanje.... što kada je nedajbože pupčana vrpca omotana bebi oko vrata? .... mislim vjerojatno i tu se razlikuje slučaj od slučaja - moguće je da se već beba rodi i da je vrpca lagano zamotana - tu nema problema - odmah se odmota i nikom niš, no što ako je omotano tako da beba kako izlazi tako se vrpca steže....? mislim grozno ali eto pitam i vjerojatno ću pitat još 100 stvari.

----------


## DiLala

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...light=#2048325
- evo našla sam nešto u svezi toga....

----------


## DiLala

baš i nisam našla - ne spomnije se naime nigdje što u slučaja te pupčane vrpce oko vrata.
jako me zanima tema pa eto - pišite iskustva i saznanja. I još priča iz prve ruke.

----------


## argenta

> ja sam inače trudna (tek saznala)


Čestitam  :D  Krasna vijest  :D 

Što se tiče pupčane vrpce oko vrata (neka me isprave upućeniji ako nešto propustim napisati), ne zna se zašto do nje dolazi, ali je posljednjih godina u porastu te neki stručnjaci smatraju da je razlog povećano sjedilački način života i nedovoljno kretanja u trudnoći (moguća prevencija?). Inače se, ako dobro pamtim oko 1/4 do 1/3 svih beba rađa s p. vrpcom oko vrata, što predstavlja problem samo ako je p. vrpca prekratka ili ako je previše puta omotana. Rađanje u čučnju, koje je vjerojatnije doma nego u bolnici, skraćuje porođajni kanal, tako da omotavanje p. vrpce postaje manji razlog za brigu. Čitala sam neke priče o porodima kod kuće u kojima bi primalja, muž ili čak sama rodilja tijekom izgona rukom prebacili vrpcu preko bebine glavice i tako oslobodili vrat. (Je li ti to dovoljna utjeha, ne znam.)

U svakom slučaju, čestitke još jednom i želim da vam trudnoća prođe "školski" te da imate dovoljno uvjerenja, podrške i informacija za siguran porod kod kuće   :Love:

----------


## srecica

Bas kako joj i ime govori, rodila se kao princeza   :Heart:  
Cestitke roditeljima i dobrodoslica Sari!

----------


## Fidji

Tako jednostavno.
Tako veličanstveno.
Baš kao što je majka priroda zamislila.  :Heart:  

(Dilala otvori svoj topik s dilamama, čestitam .)

----------


## MamaRibice

Prekrasan porod   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

prelijepo   :Kiss:  
Čestitam još jednom... :D 

to su to hurme?   :Embarassed:

----------


## srecica

Vidi sto mi je izbacio google

*Hurme olaksavaju porodaj*



> Uzvišeni Allah dao je hurmi (svježem i potpuno zrelom plodu palme) mnoge tvari koje olakšavaju porod, te umanjuju komplikacije u vrijeme i nakon poroda. 
> 
> U Kur'anu je spomenuta predaja o Djevici Merjemi u koju je melek udahnuo lagahni plod, te je zanijela Isaa, alejhisselam. Nosila ga je lahko, bez poteškoća, ali kada je došlo vrijeme poroda obuzeo ju je strah zbog reakcije koju je očekivala od njena naroda (Jevreja). Uzvišeni Allah joj je poslao Džibrila da je utješi. Džibril, alejhisselam, joj je rekao da zatrese palminu granu da sa nje opadnu zrele, svježe hurme. Uzvišeni Allah kaže: 
> ...i porođajni bolovi je prisiliše da dođe do stabla jedne palme. "Kamo srece da sam ranije umrla i da sam potpuno u zaborav pala!" -uzviknu ona. I melek je, koji je bio niže nje, zovnu: "Ne žalosti se, Gospodar tvoj je dao da niže tebe poteče potok. Zatresi palmino stablo, posuće po tebi datule svježe, pa jedi i pij i budi vesela! A ako vidiš čovjeka kakva, ti reci: "Ja sam se zavjetovala Milostivom da ću šutjeti, i danas ni s kim neću govoriti." 
> (Merjem 23-26) 
> Moderna nauka je potvrdila da se u hurmi nalazi nekoliko korisnih sastojaka koji su od bitnog značaja u procesu porođaja. 
> 
> Hurma sadrži supstancu koja steže matericu. Ona pomaže da se mišići materice jače stegnu te brže istisnu plod. Ovako stegnuti mišici ublažavaju krvarenje. Poznato nam je, da nije Allahove milosti koja je učinila da se materica čvrsto stegne poslije poroda, žena bi krvarila do smrti. Po izlasku posteljice otvore se brojne pukotine te krvni sudovi koji su spajali matericu i placentu počnu izlivati krv poput nabujale rijeke. Da nije čvrstog stezanja mišića materice, krv iz porodilje bi tekla poput rijeke. 
> 
> ...

----------


## DiLala

da ja sam već negdje čula da one olakšavaju porod, a mm - sram ga bilo, kakav je on to Bosanac???? On meni reko da su hurme - urmašice!
I ja već zamišljam Silan kako rađa i jede urmašice i onaj šećerni sirup joj se cijedi po rukama i tijelu - i mislim si a neka ak joj je želja.
Znači datulje je jela!
aaaaa taaaako....

----------


## pomikaki

datulje, dakle? Što neću sve ovdje doznati. I meni je na pameti bio nekakav slatkiš.

----------


## RozaGroza

> I ja već zamišljam Silan kako rađa i jede urmašice i onaj šećerni sirup joj se cijedi po rukama i tijelu - i mislim si a neka ak joj je želja.


Ja isto   :Laughing:  Več mm-u najavila da ču ponjet krafne sobom na porod   :Grin:

----------


## DiLala

a ne bi vjerovali ja dok čitam Silaninu priču - zamišljam sve to u našoj spavaćoj sobi. 
Mislim da će mi se i ta želja ostvariti. I opskrbit ću se datuljama. A čula sam da od homeopatskih pripravaka da je dobra arnika.
A također ima biljni čaj (saznat ću koji pa ću reći ili ako neko drugi zna) koji treba piti lagano za vrijeme poroda i poslije poroda da bi posteljica bolje i uredno izašla.
Majka Priroda ima sve!

----------


## argenta

> A također ima biljni čaj (saznat ću koji pa ću reći ili ako neko drugi zna) koji treba piti lagano za vrijeme poroda i poslije poroda da bi posteljica bolje i uredno izašla.


Jel' možda od fenegrika (piskavice)?

A ovo mi je jedan od najboljih savjeta za porod ikad pročitanih:




> *"Jedi i pij i budi vesela."*


[/quote]

----------


## DiLala

ne znam od čega je čaj, negdje sam ne internetu naletjela na njega, uglavnom treba ga pijuckat kod poroda.....na
*"Jedi i pij i budi vesela."*  - to stvarno i je najbolji savjet!
Zapravo je jako jednostavan porod ali treba doći do toga da on i opet bude takav. Većina je ljudi isprogramirana da razmišlja sasvim drugačije (zapravo da uopće ne razmišlja) i nije lako othrvati se takvom sistemu gdje je doktor = Bog, bolnica = Hram, bolnički instrumenti = magični instrumenti, lijekovi = melemi, a žena jadnica koja niš ne zna i koja bi trebala samo leći (mrzim ležati kad rađam), raširit noge i slušat doktore.
I kad se žena probudi i shvati da je moćna i da je porod nešto prirodno za što je stvorena (ne samo za to) - i opet se lako "zarazi" strahom i panikom koji šire pobornici isključivo moderne medicine.
hm........

----------


## 2xmama

DiLala, čestitam :D 
želim ti "školsku" trudnoću i porod kao silanin...i ne zaboravi datulje  :Klap:  
i ja moram koji paketić strpati u torbu za rodilište  :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Prepreprekrasna priča  :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

svaka čast   :Heart:

----------


## alef

Kako ste nam Silan? Kako bebica napreduje? Keep us updated  :Smile:

----------


## Silan

Pa sta da vam kazem...presretna sam majka.Ucinila sam najljepsu stvar sto mogu za sebe i jedno medeno i sicusno bice a to je da sam ovu malu mrvicu donijela na svijet onako kako treba.Iz topline mog stomaka u toplinu mog narucja.
Svoje iskustvo mogla bih pisati danima,uvijek o tome mogu pricati.I tako je lijepo o tome pricati.
Mogu vam reci da sam stvarno presretna sto sam odabrala takav porod i sto sam to sprovela.Presretna sam zato sto sam se odmah oporavila.Porod je bio bez komplikacija,nisam imala nikakvih problema.
Bebica je med pravi.Mirna je,pajki i hapa...Nimalo nije zahtjevna.Pupak je otpao,sve je fino proslo.
To je sto se tice nas,i to mi je najvaznije.
Papirologiju jos nismo sredili do kraja,zelimo izbjeci vakcinaciju,a to je kod nas malo teze,pa idemo na sve nacine da to rijesimo bez problema.

Inace sam zvala patronaznu.Dolazila je i zena stvarno pojma nema.Odmah s vrata mi je rekla :mogli ste podleci i vi i beba.
Bilo je jos par bisera: Sta da vam je trebao anesteziolog?   :/ 
Mogla vam je beba zastati na pola puta,i sta biste onda?

Pricala je sa mnom kao sa djetetom.Mislim jesam mlada,ali nisam toliko glupa kao sto me ona pokusala napraviti takvom.
Nista mi nije vjerovala sta bih joj rekla.Pitala me jesam li pukla.Odgovorila sam da nisam,da sam bila na pregledu i da je sve ok.
I opet je trazila da pogleda ona jesam li pukla.I to je bilo pred njen izlazak,i tako brzo nekako se nisam uspjela snaci,i pregledala me.Sad se tako kajem sto sam je uopste pustila u kucu,jer stvarno nikakve koristi od nje nisam imala.
Nabrajala je neke stvari kao npr. dojite bebu svako dva sata,po noci svako tri.Izmedju toga nema dojenja.

No da vama ostavim lijepo misljenje o mom slucaju,recu cu ono sto je istina...najvaznije je da smo ja i beba dobro,i da je sve proslo kako treba.Ono sto smo mi htjeli postici porodom,to smo i postigli,i zbog toga smo sretni...sve drugo je manje vazno i ne treba tome pridavati paznju.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

želim ti da sve glatko prođe u vezi birokracije!
divno je čitati priče poput tvoje! razumijem te potpuno kad kažeš da si presretna što si se odlučila na ovakav porod, imala sam slično iskustvo i rekla sam si tada - "nikad neću moći samoj sebi dovoljno zahvaliti na ovome!"
 :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Kako prekrasna, prekrasna priča! Oči su mi pune suza, bio je to divan dolazak na svijet za vaše malo zlato   :Heart:  
Čestitam od srca tebi i tvom super mužu   :Smile:

----------


## DiLala

*Silan* - da znaš da si mi uzor, no i prije tvoje divne priče - odlučila sam se na kućni porod. Znam da je između ostalih uvjeta (zdrava trudnoća, po mogućnosti ne 1, zdrava trudnica, puno znanja o samom tijeku poroda...) jedan od uvjeta sigurnost u sebe i pozitivno razmišljanje  - pa te stoga pitam da li si ponekad imala misli: "Što ako krene nizbrdo .......?"?
Ja sam naime sigurna u sebe, za sada zdrava trudnoća - 3 po redu, prethodne dvije također bez komplikacija, no opet mi ponekad dođe pitanje što ako krene nešto "krivo".
Jesi li ponekad prolazila kroz sumnje? A tvoj m?
Mm je uz mene ali eto i on zna pitat što ako, pa otuda vjerojatno i moje sumnje ponekada.
Inače kad god razmišljam o dočeku bića kojega nosim - uvijek zamišljma taj događaj u svom (odmilja volim reći-) dvorcu. I to mi bude predivno.

Al ova patronažna iz tvoje priče  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Imam osjećaj ko da si ti npr. magistrirala pravo pa ti dođe neka čuvarica zatvora da ti malo bolje pojasni zakon.
Često i ja dobivam razne savjete o dojenju, prehrani, zdravlju - od ljudi koji su mahom gojazni, bolesni il ono prvo - nedojeći....
što reći osim  :Laughing:  
ali za priču i hrabrost  - bravo  :Naklon:  
i ja ću tako :D  :D  :D

----------


## Silan

DiLala...iskreno cu ti reci,imala sam sumnje.Cak sam imala i spremnu torbu za rodiliste cijelo vrijeme.A isto tako sam imala spremno sve za kucni porod.Zadnjih mjesec dana sam razmisljala isto kao sto ti pises.Uredna trudnoca,prva dva poroda bez nekih komplikacija,al opet je bilo ponekad sta ako se desi ovo ili ono.Onda sljedeci trenutak mislim ma nece se nista desiti,i rodicu kuci.I sve tako do kraja.Muz takodjer,u jednom trenutku bi rekao rodices kuci i nigdje drugo.Dok vec sljedeci put bi rekao..ma da mi ipak odemo u rodiliste...Medjutim kad je dosao dan D sve sumnje su nestale.Jednostavno je bilo rodicemo ovdje kuci i nigdje ne idemo.Imali smo takvu cvrstinu da nismo uopste pomisljali da nesto lose moze da bude.Ja sam samo mislila na bebicu i cekala sam je.
Tako da nemoj da te brine to.Mislim da je normalno da da imas sumnje,a isto tako mislim da je normalno da one nestanu bas onda kad treba.

----------


## DiLala

:Heart:  
...tak sam si i mislila 8) 
za jedno 8 mjeseci ispričat ću i ja priču o porodu u "Dvorcu"!

... a kad razmišljam o svim mogućim krpama, plahtama, škarama, vezicama, grijalici, datuljama i svem ostalom što želim pored sebe pri porodu kod kuće - u čošku iza vrata vidim i torbu za "bolnicuzasvakislučaj".

----------


## Poslid

> ... a kad razmišljam o svim mogućim krpama, plahtama, škarama, vezicama, grijalici, datuljama i svem ostalom što želim pored sebe pri porodu kod kuće - u čošku iza vrata vidim i torbu za "bolnicuzasvakislučaj".


Ovo je u stvari najrealnije razmišljanje. Jer, nije dobro čvrsto se "uhvatiti" za neku stvar i ne popuštati. Pogotovu ne u porodu. 
Primjer: Žena ide na porod u vodi i tako čvrsto se drži za to da se MORA poroditi u bazenu, da ignorira signale svog tijela, a tijelo joj "traži" položaj "na sve četiti". Taj će porod sigurno biti težak.
Treba biti spreman na sve, a nadati se da će sve ići onako kako ste zamislili i prepustiti se intuiciji.

----------


## DiLala

Što ako beba izađe u vodenjaku?
 Zatim pitanje - može li se nekim masažama trbuha okrenuti beba ako je slučajno krivo okrenuto a termin je sve bliži?

Dobro je došlo svako pitanje, a i odgovor ako ko ima.

----------


## sirius

Što ako beba izađe u vodenjaku? Ništa.Izvadiš ju iz njega.
 Zatim pitanje - može li se nekim masažama trbuha okrenuti beba ako je slučajno krivo okrenuto a termin je sve bliži?Može.Ima raznih metoda ukucaju u pretražnik.
Dobro je došlo svako pitanje, a i odgovor ako ko ima.

----------


## seni

cestitke!   :Heart:  
jako mi je drago da ste imali porod kakav ste zeljeli.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam jednostavno očarana, i toliko ponosna što sam ti zemljakinja   :Heart:

----------


## DiLala

opet ja sa pitanjima.
Naime ja imam negativnu krvnu grupu, prethodna trudnoća je završila kiretažom i nakon nje sam primila Rh imunoglobulin (Rhogam).
Sada sam opet trudna i naravno da ću vrlo brzo ići na krvne pretrage -  Coombsov test (da se ustanovi da li sam razvila antitijela na krv fetusa). Tata je Rh+
Uglavnom ako i nisam razvila antitijela - ako je sve u redu, koliko mi je poznato - dijete koje rodi Rh neg mama odmah ide na pretrage krvi - ako je negativna krvna grupa sve 5, ako je + e onda treba krv promijeniti????
Jel neko zna kako to ide?
I to sve pitam ovdje jer ako je tako da treba odmah pretrage krvne grupe i moguće mijenjanje iste - onda ja nemam kaj raditi na ovom topicu  :Sad:

----------


## DiLala

mislim da je jedini problem taj da bi morala primiti ponovno inekciju ako je beba +, u roku 72 h nakon poroda.
Jesam u pravu, ima ko ideje? Što se bebe tiče - nema veze.
Mislim raspitat ću se i kod dr., ali ako netko zna..... dobro

----------


## mikka

ja sam kupila imunoglobulin i primila ga preventivno jer sam rodila u subotu i nisam imala gdje provjeriti krvnu grupu, a i pasalo mi je da mi babica da injekciju jer ne bi bas voljela da si ju kasnije moram dati sama.

----------


## monika

> Pa sta da vam kazem...presretna sam majka..


Silan, čestitam od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## DiLala

> ja sam kupila imunoglobulin i primila ga preventivno jer sam rodila u subotu i nisam imala gdje provjeriti krvnu grupu, a i pasalo mi je da mi babica da injekciju jer ne bi bas voljela da si ju kasnije moram dati sama.


daj me prosvjetli? ta inekcija jel to to kaj se dobije ako si Rh - ?
znači ako je to - to - sama si kupila? Kolko dođe?
hm.... zanimljivo!
Dakle ta moja Rh - nije prepreka za porod kod kuće?
Pa što ak si inekciju daš sama - mislim ona ide u guzu - pa najmanji problem, ak je u venu ajde već je malo teže ali ak treba..... nije to problem.

----------


## mikka

nisam ja tip za samodavanje injekcija, ma gdje da se pika. zato se nisam nikad navukla na heroin  :Grin:  

jesi ti sigurna da si se pripremila za porod kod kuce ako me pitas sto je imunoglobulin? 

ja sam nabavila svoju dozu u beogradu, kupio md u tamosnjoj ljekarni jer ovdje nismo nasli. dosla je oko 50 eura. prije se zvalo rhogam, sad se zove partobulin. proizvodac--baxter. mora se drzati u frizideru.

----------


## DiLala

nisam sigurna..... pitam ja pitanja na sve strane.
e sad- ne mislim isto da je važno da znam što je imunoglubin da bi sama rodila. 
kak da kažem........ 70% sam za doma a ostatak - rodilište....
nejdem glavom u zid pa vičem hoću doma pod svaku cijenu.
To je po prilici kao vožnja autom. Ja znam da mogu stići autom od Splita do Rijeke bez ikakvog problema. Cesta će biti suha, auto siguran, promet slab, vrijeme savršeno..... no moguće je naravno i niz nepredvidivih problema. Pijani vozaći, skliska cesta, otkazane koćnice, moj umor.....

e sad - treba sve dobro sagledati i ako ima imalo straha (ne samo mojeg već i tuđeg koji se prenese na mene)- onda ne bi. Razmislit ću dobro. Jako dobro naravno.
Oduvijek mi je sliku u glavi (ne znam odkud, da li film, knjiga....) jedne crnkinje iz plemena, kad je osjetila da je vrijeme, otišla je od svih, povukla se u osamu i vratila za par sati hodajući sa bebom na rukama. To je istinita priča, ali da----- to je Afrika i naravno da ima tamo i drugačijih slika poroda, no ima i ovakvih - iskonskih, prirodnih, gdje je žena pod normalno oslobođena rekla bi - umjetnog straha, i gdje žena iskonski sluša svoje tijelo jer nikad ni nije bilo nekog ko joj je govorio nešto drugo. I ne zna ni ona što je imunoglubin.
joj...... imam još 8 mjeseci za razmisliti i uživati. No voljela bi da je porod skroz prirodan, čaroban i da je moje manje dijete pored mene.....

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> daj me prosvjetli? ta inekcija jel to to kaj se dobije ako si Rh - ?
> znači ako je to - to - sama si kupila? Kolko dođe?
> hm.... zanimljivo!
> Dakle ta moja Rh - nije prepreka za porod kod kuće?
> Pa što ak si inekciju daš sama - mislim ona ide u guzu - pa najmanji problem, ak je u venu ajde već je malo teže ali ak treba..... nije to problem.


ja sam rh-, mm rh+.  u rodilištu su napravili test prije nego su mi dali injekciju, oboje  su rh- tako da ju nisam nikad primila.  koliko znam daje se samo mamama koje su rh-, ali to bi trebalo provjeriti sa doktorom.

ja sam trebala roditi u klagenfurtu u kući za porode i bile smo se dogovorile da će mi dati rhesogam injekciju tako da ne moramo testirati bebi krvi i trčati okolo nakon poroda.

----------


## mikka

pa dobro ajde, imunoglobulin se daje vise kao preventiva za buduce trudnoce nego sto sad ima veze s tekucom, i porodom. ja namjeravam imati jos djece pa mi je bilo vazno da ga primim. f. je bio rh+, provjerili su u rodilistu, pa sam domah dobila injekciju, a za k. sam uzela isto kao i Danci, da ne moram trcati okolo nakon poroda, a laboratoriji ionako nisu radili.

----------


## DiLala

je istina - daje se zbog budućih trudnoća, skužila sam i ja na kraju.
Ajmo još malo o savjetima? Ima ko? Osim savjeta kako do najbliže rađaone! 8) 
Pa zanimljivo mi ih je čitati taman da i odlučim u rađaonu, to su mi teme tako interesantne, mislim ipak je to žensko tijelo, porod- to je tako nešto magično i veličanstveno da upijam svaku zgodu....

----------


## argenta

> Ajmo još malo o savjetima? Ima ko? Osim savjeta kako do najbliže rađaone! 8) 
> Pa zanimljivo mi ih je čitati taman da i odlučim u rađaonu, to su mi teme tako interesantne, mislim ipak je to žensko tijelo, porod- to je tako nešto magično i veličanstveno da upijam svaku zgodu....


Tek površno vezano, ali meni bi bilo važno: riješiti pitanja zmazanoće tijekom i poslije poroda. Mislim na stvari tipa, kako sanirati eventualnu "poplavu" od plodne vode; na čemu će se najmanje vidjeti fleke od krvi; čime prekriti krevet; koja ti posuda neće nedostajati ako u nju ubaciš posteljicu (i greškom zamrzneš  :Grin:  ); za koju bi odjeću bilo dobro da je pri ruci...

Za to je vjerojatno još rano, ali ipak je bolje srediti unaprijed nego da o tome moraš razmišljati kad ti krenu trudovi.

----------


## DiLala

*argenta*- mislila sam i ja na te stvari - krv, voda, sluz, posteljica.....
no to je na kraju najmanje važno, bitno da sve proše bez problema pa makar uprljaja naj plahte i tepih... (al pazila bi dakako i na te banalnosti).

ja sam baš bedasta - ja se već sada veselim porodu.... jer vjerujem da će biti i opet čaroban i lijep.
ajmo još savjeta vi koje znate puno o tome.
Npr. ja zamišljam: rađam uz krevet, klečim, na podu imam puno i ručnika nekih i plahti (da mi bude meko, toplo i da upije svu tekućinu/krv) i sada beba ide - mm je uhvati i sad??? ja bi trebala ipak leći na krevet tako da priljubim bebu uz sebe - da cica - e a posteljica je još u meni - sad mi to nekak tehnički izgleda problematično - kak ću se popeti - mm drži bebu koja je još pupč. vrpcom spojena..... pa ide to sad kad sagledavam situaciju u glavi....a možda i nemoram penjat se na krevet ako složim dovoljno tih krpa/ručnika/plahti i eventualni jastuk na pod - mogu leći na sve to...... hm....
ležečki sigurno neću rađati jer mi je to najgore, najteže i najneudobnije, ko je to samo izmislio????  :Evil or Very Mad:  

nemojte me sad odma proganjat da ću rađat doma nespremna jer ja samo sagledavam situacije i promišljam (i imam 8 mj ispred sebe).

----------


## argenta

Ja sam sad slušala Andreu Robertson i ona kaže (a i vidjela sam na nekim snimkama kućnih poroda) da je nakon poroda najbolje odmah sjesti, jer se tako brže zaustavlja krvarenje. To možeš ili odmah kraj kreveta na pod (tj. neke jastuke/ručnike), ili se popneš na krevet i sjedneš na njega. Osim ako nije jako kratka, pupkovina ti pri tom ne bi trebala smetati. Bebu nakon poroda odmah na grudi, dobro se zamotate i ugrijete i čekate posteljicu. Toplina i bebina prisutnost na grudima (lučenje oksitocina) potiču brži porod posteljice.

----------


## argenta

Pardon, i uspravniji položaj (zbog gravitacije) također pomaže da posteljica brže izađe, isto kao kod porođaja. Naravno, nećeš odmah u "turski sjed", ali se bar možeš poduprti jastucima.

PS. Andrea kaže da ležeći položaj nije najgori; to je polusjedeći pri kojem se zdjelica sasvim imobilizira (a to nije slučaj u ležećem, ako su vam noge dovoljno visoko).

----------


## Mirtica

> PS. Andrea kaže da ležeći položaj nije najgori; to je polusjedeći pri kojem se zdjelica sasvim imobilizira (a to nije slučaj u ležećem, ako su vam noge dovoljno visoko).


Ovo mi je jako zanimljiva informacija. Obadva puta sam rađala polusjedeći. Prvi porod - industrija, drugi - najprirodnija moguća verzija bolničkog poroda. 
Na drugom porodu sam u trudu pri izgonu vikala digni te me jer nisam mogla izdržati ležeći položaj. Gušilo me. Treći put ću pokušati prvo ležeći.... vidjet ćemo....

----------


## DiLala

meni je klečeći i čučeći najbolje

----------


## Silan

Ja sam svoj porod osmislila vec prije,i tako je i bilo kako sam osmislila.
Dakle pripremila sam onaj dusek za bracni krevet veliki i ono jutro kad su trudovi krenuli muz je to sve postavio kako sam mu rekla.
Stavio je taj dusek na pod pored kauca.Preko je stavio najlon obicni tanki za jednokratnu upotrebu.Posluzio je dobro.
Preko je stavio nekoliko carsafa koji mi nisu bili nesto znacajni.Neki su bili uflekani,ponegdje i poderani.
Kad sam se porodila ja nisam mogla odmah uzeti bebu,jer sam i dalje imala trudove.Mozda dvije minute je to trajalo.Polako sam se okrenula prema bebi i krenula naprijed na koljenima.A muz je pomakao bebu naprijed.Onda je izasla posteljica,i tad sam osjetila pravo olaksanje.Sjela sam tu naslonivsi se na jastuk koji mi je muz dodao i nakon sto je muz prerezao pupkovinu,uzela sam bebu i stavila je na grudi,a muz nas je utoplio.
Tek poslije kad sam se istusirala presla sam na krevet.

Kad je sve bilo zavrseno muz je samo onaj najlon sa svime sto je na njemu smotao i bacio u vrecu za smece.Nije bilo puno posla sa ciscenjem jer sam unaprijed razmisljala o tome i napravila sebi plan.

----------


## DiLala

kad čitam ovo zadnje - kako si se spremala i pripremala, podsjećaš me točno na moju staru mačku (koja je NON STOP rađala  :Wink:  ) koja bi pred porod vukla sve i svašta u čošak iza peći, po tome smo znali da je vrijeme, omacila bi se i začas ih lizala, kroz neko vrijeme učila lovu a bome ubrzo bi opet našla mačora pa sve iz početka.   :Grin:  
jako mi je prirasla srcu, a pojedine scene iz njenog života nikad neću zaboravtit. Mogu se ugledati u nju (po pitanju poroda) - nisam baš mislila po pitanju pronalaska mačora.... mislim svako leglo drugi frajer....hm... ne znam baš...

no da se vratim na temu - znači dobro je ipak i isplanirati svaki detalj, uostalom i torbu za rodilište pripremamo mjesec-dva prije, ne prepuštamo slučaju....
jesi li puno krvarila, ja naime nisam nikad dolje gledala poslije poroda pa ne znam ni koliko je normalni, znam da kad stisneš na trbuh-maternicu pa ako šikne mlaz - nije dobro, ali koliko ide pod normalno? Uopće ne znam koliko tekućine mogu očekivati da izađe iz mene - mogla bi se možda preplašiti.....

----------


## Silan

Pa pripremi se na mnogo krvi.Mislim mozda je nekim zenam normalno,ali meni nije bilo jer sam prvi put vidjela sve sto se dolje desava.
Kad sam uzela bebu na grudi prvi put lezala sam na lokvi krvi.Kad sam ustala ta lokva je bila mnogo veca,i ja sam se stvarno cudila tome.
Moram spomenuti isto kad god bi beba dojila prvi i drugi dan da sam imala kontrakcije jake.Bas kao trudovi.No treci dan je to vec proslo.
Ja sam odmah pritisla rukom trbuh da vidim ide li mnogo krvi.Bilo je,ali nije sad bas neki mlaz zbog kojeg bi se zabrinula.
Prvi dan bude malo vise krvi,poslije vec sve manje...

Ah,tek poslije ovog poroda vidim kako je lijepo kad sve ide prirodno...bas kako kod tvoje mace.

----------


## argenta

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> PS. Andrea kaže da ležeći položaj nije najgori; to je polusjedeći pri kojem se zdjelica sasvim imobilizira (a to nije slučaj u ležećem, ako su vam noge dovoljno visoko).
> 
> 
> Ovo mi je jako zanimljiva informacija. Obadva puta sam rađala polusjedeći. Prvi porod - industrija, drugi - najprirodnija moguća verzija bolničkog poroda. 
> Na drugom porodu sam u trudu pri izgonu vikala digni te me jer nisam mogla izdržati ležeći položaj. Gušilo me. Treći put ću pokušati prvo ležeći.... vidjet ćemo....


Daleko od toga da je ležeći položaj dobar; naravno da nije. Njena je poanta bila u tome da, iako je gravitacija 0 a pritisak na venu cavu opasan, ipak postoji dosta prostora da se kosti u njemu prošire, tako da je manja šansa da se beba zaglavi. (Što je naročito problematično kod djece koja su u posteriornom položaju.) U polusjedećem se vena oslobađa, ali niti jedna od tri zdjelične kosti ne može ni mrdnuti da propusti bebu. Ona smatra da bi svaka žena koja to može trebala rađati čim uspravnije, tj. na nogama ili koljenima, a osobito prvorotke.

----------


## pomikaki

> Mirtica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  argenta prvotno napisa
> ...


ovo je zanimljivo, ja sam se uvijek čudila što se za porod na stolčiću kaže da treba povesti partnera kako bi se žena na njega oslonila leđima dok rađa. Meni se to čini potpuno nelogičan položaj, a onaj koji bih ja htjela je da se nagnem prema napred i možda malo pridignem, držeći se rukama za neki čvrst oslonac.

----------


## Mirtica

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirtica prvotno napisa
> ...


Kad sam se penjala na stol za rađanje, već je izgon krenuo. Popela sam se tako da sam klečala i bila sam oslonjena na dlanove. Tih par trenutaka dok sam bila u tom položaju mi je donijelo veliko olakšanje. Prije toga sam stajala/hodala/trčala. 
Mislim da bi mi bilo najlakše roditi u klečećem položaju, nagnuta prema naprijed. Možda da imam neku prečku ispred sebe za primit se.

----------


## mfo

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mirtica prvotno napisa
> ...



ja sam rodila Belu na stolčiću - dakle, u trenutku truda i tiskanja ti se zaista nagneš naprijed  :Wink:  , ali između trudova se nasloniš na muža iza sebe da se odmoriš dok ponovo ne krene trud

----------


## argenta

> ovo je zanimljivo, ja sam se uvijek čudila što se za porod na stolčiću kaže da treba povesti partnera kako bi se žena na njega oslonila leđima dok rađa. Meni se to čini potpuno nelogičan položaj, a onaj koji bih ja htjela je da se nagnem prema napred i možda malo pridignem, držeći se rukama za neki čvrst oslonac.


Da, to je položaj koji tijelo nagonski traži!
Andrea kaže da se većina žena u polusjedećem položaju u trudu instinktivno ide dizati na ruke da oslobodi zdjelicu.

Inače, ima u njenom priručniku zanimljiva slika žene koja odrađuje trudove na wc školjci, ali okrenuta naopačke -- rukama prema kotliću. Zašto? Jer je to super položaj: sjedite i odmarate se, ali ne na zdjelici nego na nogama, tako da ima dovoljno mjesta za bebino manevriranje dok prolazi porođajni kanal. S druge strane, naginanje prema naprijed još dodatno omogućava proširivanje zdjelice. Treća dobrobit wc-a: nutra vas nitko neće ometati   :Grin:   pa će i porod teći brže.

----------


## Silan

Ja sam radjala klececi na koljenima na podu,a rukama sam se drzala za krevet.Na izgonu bih se ispravila.Ovakav polozaj samo tijelo mi je trazilo.Jednostavno tad nisam mogla nikako drugacije da se namjestim.Ovako mi je bilo najzgodnije.

----------


## DiLala

jednostavno rečeno - slušaš svoje tijelo, koje je prekrasno - pogotovo u tom stanju  :Heart:

----------


## monika

I ja rado pratim temu   :Smile:   ... još 9 tjedana

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

divne ste, cure!  volim vas!  :Heart:  
*silan*, osiguran ti je savršen i vrlo lagan (kućni   :Wink:  )porod   :Grin:  
mačkoljupke imaju mentalni sklop koji je za to idealan!   :Yes:  odent je posvetio cijelo poglavlje jedne od svojih knjiga toj tezi.   :Klap:  
inače, i ja sam imala macu koja mi je dolazila kad se trebala omaciti i onako u trudovima, suznim me očima gledala tražeći da joj osiguram mirno mjesto za porod   :Heart:  bilo je to i u ormaru i na mom krevetu... ako bih ju slučajno pogledala dok se kotila, prijekorno bi zamijauknula da ju ne gledam, jer ju to ometa, i ja bih joj okrenula leđa i radila nešto svoje...   :Heart:  mace su zakon!

----------


## DiLala

jooj  :Heart:  ja se svaki put raznježim kad čujem neku priču o mačjem donošenju maca na svijet ili kad se prisjetim svoje mace, tako su moćne a opet nježne i snažne.... ja bi bila maca (ili bar ko ona rodila bebu).
A u biti smo i slične, i mi tražimo mir, toplinu, mrak.... 
želim tako roditi. 
mm još nije nažalost načistu i strepim da je protiv poroda kod kuće - voljela bi da osjeti da to mogu ali čini mi se da naginje strahu i panici a takvog mi ga  i ne treba u kućnom porodu, zar ne?
Kak da ga uvjerim?
... no dobro, još je 7-8 mj ispred nas......

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

dilala, možda bi mogla pokušati prvo mu dati pročitati neke priče o kućnim porodima ovdje na rodi, zatim koju knjigicu za pročitati, npr. "preporod rađanja" michela odenta, zatim se možete uživo susresti s nekim od parova koji su prošli kroz porod doma i tako...
potrebno je dosta vremena za jednu ovakvu ideju da sazrije i da se slegne u glavi, tako da nije prerano da već sad počneš. uspijet ćeš sigurno!   :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

na youtubeu se mogu vidjeti michel odent, ina may gaskin, zatim snimke prirodnih poroda, poroda u vodi, kućnih poroda; postoji i jedan topic na rodi sa linkovima na snimke zaista lijepih  poroda...   :Smile:  
mačji način je najbolji način   :Grin:  možeš ga upotrijebiti i za uvjeravanje muža.   :Wink:

----------


## VedranaV

DiLala, preporučam mu knjige dr. Marsdena Wagnera, uglednog stručnjaka iz Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije i vodič Svjetske zdravstvene organizacije o skrbi tijekom normalnog porođaja - praktični vodič s http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/WHO_smjernice.pdf ili u originalu sa stranica http://www.who.int/making_pregnancy_...h_msm_9624/en/.
A zatim za usporedbu može potražiti materijale s perinatalnih dana, gdje će vidjeti koja je praksa po hrvatskim rodilištima, ili pak razgovarati s tvojim ginekologom i po mogućnosti s neonatologom u rodilištu u koje bi htio da ideš.
MM je bio najosjetljiviji na utjecaj koji aktivno vođenje poroda, rizici koje ono nosi, odvajanje nakon porođaja i formula koju se teško izbjegne u rodilištu, imaju na djecu. I danas, 8 godina poslije, se svako malo pita kakve je sve posljedice na našem sinu ostavilo ono što su mu radili tijekom poroda preko mene i kasnije nakon poroda direktno. Neke od njih su bile jasno vidljive, a neke možda nikad nećemo moći identificirati. mammaJuanita je svojedobno proučavala materijale jednog neurologa koji su takvi da se smrzneš kad pomisliš što im se tamo, ne znajući, radi. Općenito je problem nesvjesnost i neznanje, ne vidi se šira slika kod interveniranja u prirodno, rizici se umanjuju ili ne znaju.

----------


## DiLala

hvala, ustrajat ću ja  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## spring

Sve sam pročitala i rasplakala se.Kako predivno,Silan svaka ti čast!  :Smile:  
DiLala tebi želim puuuno sreće!  :Heart:  
Žene zakon ste!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Fae

Ja bih isto najradije doma rodila, ali mm to kategorički odbija   :Crying or Very sad:  
Njega muči onaj crvić sumnje i što ako....ja znam da bi bila sposobna to napravit....ali ipak sam pristala na alternativu - rekao je da će me vozit u koje god rodilište poželim samo da mu doma ne rodim   :Sad:  ...tako da - spremam se na ljeto krenut put Varaždina

----------


## DiLala

> Ja bih isto najradije doma rodila, ali mm to kategorički odbija   
> Njega muči onaj crvić sumnje i što ako....ja znam da bi bila sposobna to napravit....ali ipak sam pristala na alternativu - rekao je da će me vozit u koje god rodilište poželim samo da mu doma ne rodim   ...tako da - spremam se na ljeto krenut put Varaždina


Da nam nije muž isti?   :Grin:  
kod mene je identična situacija ali i ne krivim ga - krivim društvo i našu državu i mentalitet.
Tako da moj san o porodu kod kuće ostaje samo san izgleda (jedino ak se desi a ne vjerujem baš u brzinu takvog poroda), najvjerojatnije ću u Rijeku opet u vodu - imam predivno iskustvo,  u ZG nikako jer imam prestrašno iskustvo. 
A baš si mislim da bi mogla ovaj porod imat još i brži i lakši i ljepši nego prethodni - treća beba, izrazito se zdravo hranim - neću se prekomjerno udebljati, vježbam svaki dan i baš se pripremam psihički i fiziki za porod. No što se može..... živimo gdje živimo  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## belkisa

> vježbam svaki dan


kako vjezbas, kakve vjezbe i koliko dugo! voljela bih i ja vec poceti, da mi poslije ne bude pretesko. hvala   :Heart:

----------


## DiLala

*belkisa* - uf, ovih zadnjih dana malo sam se i ulijenila no sada opet počinjem redovito - dakle: vježbam po instrukcijama sa CD-a koji se besplatno dobije u DM - specijalno za trudnice, vježbe traju pola sata, lagane su a učinkovite, povremeno vježbam i yogu - imam jako dobru knjigu sa gotovo svim asanama i objašnjenjima a ima i poseban program za trudnice - također jako dobro. Htjela sam ići baš u nki yoga centar jer je sigurno bolje ali blizu mene imaju samo navečer termine a ja sam isključivo jutarnji tip i osim toga nemaju posebno za trudnice tak da sam odustala.
Vježbati je zaista izvrsno u trudnoći - ak je sve u redu.

----------


## belkisa

hvala puno. mogu pogledati u sarajevskim dm-ovima, al cisto sumnjam da se ovdje ista dobije besplatno   :Laughing:   a yoga nija za mene.
vjerujem da je vjezba super stvar, ja se bolje osjecam od same pomisli da pocnem, sta ce tek biti kad krenem  :D

----------


## Fae

> *belkisa* - uf, ovih zadnjih dana malo sam se i ulijenila no sada opet počinjem redovito - dakle: vježbam po instrukcijama sa CD-a koji se besplatno dobije u DM - specijalno za trudnice, vježbe traju pola sata, lagane su a učinkovite, povremeno vježbam i yogu - imam jako dobru knjigu sa gotovo svim asanama i objašnjenjima a ima i poseban program za trudnice - također jako dobro. Htjela sam ići baš u nki yoga centar jer je sigurno bolje ali blizu mene imaju samo navečer termine a ja sam isključivo jutarnji tip i osim toga nemaju posebno za trudnice tak da sam odustala.
> Vježbati je zaista izvrsno u trudnoći - ak je sve u redu.


A kaj, to tamo dođeš sa trudničkom knjižicom ili kaj?

----------


## malabeba

EVO PRATIM ODAVNO OVU TEMU A I OSTALE teme.
I ja sam od onih koje su se porodile kod kuce.
Pricu vam nemogu pisat jer ovdje citaju svi i musko i zensko a ja sam muslimanka.
Nisam bila ni na jednom pregledu niti sam htjela.
Na porodu nisam pukla iako sam krupnu bebu rodila a prije sam uvjek puno pucala.
Bilo je onih koje su me pitale kako sam znala jesam li otvorena osam ili deset centimetara ili kako sam znala dal mi je se beba okrenula...
Ne nisam znala..
Znala sam samo jedno.
Znala sam da je moje tjelo a i tjelo svake druge zene stvorio Savrseni Stvoritelj i da je to tjelo sposobno da radi ono za sta je stvoreno.
Znala sam da ce napon za izgon doci bas onda kad se i otvorim a beba ce se okrenuti ako treba u zadnjoj minuti.
Kao sto procitah ovdje sto je neko postirao text o Merjem koja je rodila Isu a.s.
Sama se porodila.
Nije joj trebao ultra zvuk a ni doktor.
Jela je datule i pila izvorsku vodu i bila je sretna...

Najvise sam se uvjerila u savrsenstvo Allahovog stvaranja kada mi je poslije beba imala granulom pupka(cini mi se da se tako zove).
Citala sam da to doktori spaljuju cini mi se hidrogenom.Ja nisam nista dirala i ono se samo uvuklo u stomak i zaraslo bez ikakvih komplikacija.Samo sam ponekad prskala sprej za rane radi ubijanja bakterija.
A dosta sam se okoristila sa vasim iskustvima.
Nadam se da ce i ovo moje pisanje koristiti vama 
Eto toliko od mene..   :Smile:

----------


## kailash

> Znala sam da je moje tjelo a i tjelo svake druge zene stvorio Savrseni Stvoritelj i da je to tjelo sposobno da radi ono za sta je stvoreno


  :Heart:

----------


## Silan

Mozda nekog zanima kako smo,pa da vam se javim  :D ...
Bebica moja je hvala Bogu dobro,fino napreduje,pocela je da se smije odavno,vec je zanimaju igrackice,sve sto uzme u rukicu zeli strpati u usta.Vec ima 3 mjeseca i desetak dana.Nosamo se u marami,i mogu vam reci da je jako vezana za mene.Ne znam sad da li sam umislila da je to zbog poroda kuci,zbog njenog takvog dolaska na svijet ili je nesto drugo,ali ona je zaista za razliku od prvo dvoje djece drugacija.Kao sto rekoh vezana je za mene,zaspe jedino kad je stavim u maramu,i ne trebam je nosati mnogo,dok je stavim,minut ili dva prodje,ona vec pajki.
Naravno dojimo.
Mama nekad zna mnogo posla da uradi s njom na ledjima u marami.
Trudnice samo naprijed,necete zaliti ako svojoj bebici i sebi priustite ovakav susret   :Heart:  .


Belkisa,selam za tebe   :Heart:  ,ako mozes posalji mi sms poruku ili ovdje na Rodi privatnu poruku kako se zove ona homeopaticarka sto si isla kod nje,i njen broj tel.I ako znas jos neku ovdje u Sarajevu napisi mi.
Vidimo se opet ako Bog da   :Love: 

malabeba takodjer za tebe selam,i tvojoj curici,odnosno curicama.Opisi mi kako izgleda to sa pupkom,bas me zanima.
I ako mozes reci mi zasto mislis (na osnovu cega) da nije uredu pisati pricu porodjajnu,makar je citali muski,jer ne opisujes sebe,svoj izgled,vec prirodni proces radjanja.Ovo drugo mi pisi privatno ako mozes.


Jos da vam kazem trudnice najvise volim kad navecer legnem da zazmirim i vratim film s mog poroda koji mi je jos uvijek jako jasan u glavi,i sjecam se tako svih detalja...a onda otvorim oci i pogledam ovo malo pace kako pajki kraj mene.

Dilala,pokazi muzu sa prica s poroda temu dvije price,muska i zenska.Pokazi mu onu musku.Moj muz kad je procitao prije poroda jako se ohrabrio.Cak je procitao vise puta.

Ne znam za vas zene,ja sam pred kraj trudnoce silno zeljela da rodim kuci.Bilo me je strah u isto vrijeme,rekla sam da mi je torba bila spremna,ali sam osjecala ako rodim u bolnici da cu sebe kriviti za sve,i da ce me to jako dugo muciti.Posebno nakon sto sam ovdje na Rodi citala divne price s poroda,i zamisljala sam samo kako je toj djecici koja su tako dosla na svijet za razliku od moje (dvoje) djece koji su docekani hladnim i bezdusnim rukama,odmah pod cesmu,itd.
Razmislite puno,bas puno.I nikad ne mislite sta ako...

 :Heart:  [/quote]

----------


## malabeba

hehe draga silan drago mi je da ste dobro hvala Allahu.
Necu da pisem pricu jer je to nesto posebno kao sto je bio poseban i onaj trenutak kad smo zaceli tu bebu.
To je jednostavno previse posebno da nebih ni znala da je napisem 
a da ne odam mnogo raznih svojih lijepih osjecaja koje djelim samo sa *jednim* muskarcem.
Granulom pupka ti je kad otpadne pupcana vrpca a iz pupka ostane virit (bar kod mene)kao mala glista.Bas tako.
Puno sam se brinula a nisam htjela da idem ninakakva spaljivanja uuuhhhh

cmok za tebe   :Kiss:

----------


## malabeba

silan imas i privatnu ako ne ugledas da ti napisem i ovako

----------


## belkisa

silan, imas i od mene pp   :Heart:

----------


## belkisa

malabeba, kod mene je mala imala granulom, kao i tvoja. ali nije to nikakvo "spaljivanje" samo ga tako zovu. samo se oboji taj dio koji je ostao, kao nekim flomasterom tamnim, i to ti je to. nema varnica   :Laughing:  
ja sam otisla neonatologu, jer mi se cinilo da joj se crvenilo okolo pocelo siriti. zena mi rekla da umisljam i da bi to i samo nestalo, ali eto da se ja ne brinem, ona ce malo posarati   :Laughing:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*malabeba*, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo, ovo što si napisala je prekrasno.  nadam se da ćeš i druge (pa i one koje se ne javljaju nego samo čitaju) nadahnuti kao što si mene.

----------


## purple rain

i poznati TO rade  :Smile:  
http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...bio-bolan.html

----------


## argenta

*Silan,* baš mi je drago da si se javila   :Kiss:   I ostalim curama hvala na lijepim iskustvima!

*DiLaLa,* mm se uvjerio nedavno, kad nam je rodila jedna poznanica. Njezin je muž nazvao kad su stigli u bolnicu i tužio se da su joj trudovi stali. Ja sam na to mm-u rekla što će joj sada sve uslijediti (amniotomija, "nenapredovanje", drip, mogući c.r. ako ne rodi do večeri), a on meni da previše čitam Rodu. Ujutro su se opet javili, jadni zbog poroda koji je izgledao u dlaku isto kao što sam rekla. Mislim da je mm tada napokon shvatio kako ja to više ne mogu i neću prolaziti (naravno, osim u slučaju ne znam kakvih komplikacija).

Jesi li pokušala naći primalju za doma? Možda bi  mu to malo skinulo brigu s vrata?

----------


## Školjkica

evo još jedne priče o porodu kod kuće
http://www.novilist.hr/2010/02/02/gi...egledati-.aspx

----------


## Silan

Ovdje bih htjela nesto naglasiti,a to je kad kazem da se ne misli sta ako,time mislim kad vec porod krene.
Jer misljenjem o tome samo porodilja moze sebi da ugrozi stanje.
Ja sam vec negdje napisala da sam trazila primalju,i da je nisam nasla.
Sad kad bih opet radjala,radjala bih uz primalju.
Poslala bih je u sobu,ali neka se nadje tu.
I to je zbog onog sta ako.
Ali kad sam porod krene,u glavi ne smije biti sta ako.
Ovo je moje misljenje,iz mog iskustva.

----------


## momze

ovo je podforum gdje istomišljenici razmjenjuju iskustva i mišljenja i stoga sam sve ostale postove prebacila na pdf 'porod'
hvala na razumijevanju  :Smile:

----------


## mlukacin

momze zaboravila si moj post :beeelj: 
i ne mogu vjeovati da si ovakvu ozbiljnu raspravu maknula.... makar me baš viš ništa ni ne čudi...
zar nije podrška isto tako izreći svoje mišljenje? razmisli malo o ovom pitanju pa se javi s odgovorom, može i na pdf porof  :Smile: 

prestrašno

----------


## ivarica

mlukacin, mozda nisi vidjela na vrijeme da je momze preselila postove na drugu temu, pa se sad ispricas, javno  :Smile: ))

----------


## Pinky

:Rolling Eyes:  onda stavi link ovdje na dio gdje si prebacila postove, to bi bilo fer. da zene skuze da neasistirani kucni porod nije zezancija

----------


## ivarica

a i tvoj smajli doprinosi razini raprave

moderatorici je na odluku oce li staviti link ili ne kad splita
a mozda je i zaboravila
a to ocemo li ga staviti ti ili ja, jednako je tvoja kao i moja odgovornost
http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/524...a-rabota/page2

----------


## momze

Ivarice, hvala
cure, sorry, zaboravila sam

----------


## mamaShe

Kao prvo čestitam *Silan na pripremi i porodu, a isto tako čestitam i mužu za asistenciju i cooliranje!

Također zahvaljujem svima, a osobito *fidji za savjete. Meni se najviše svidio onaj detalj da ispod svega staviš čiste plahte pa odmah imaš gotov krevet. Možda se osobno neću upustiti u porod doma, ali savjeti su divni i detaljni, super za one kojima treba!

----------


## MarijaP

Moja se djeca MORAJU biti pod kontrolom neonatologa po porodu pa niti nemam izbor, ali rađam brzo, trudove ne osjetim. Kad sam rađala kćer, probudila me buka s ulice. Bila sam otvorena do kraja.... pa sam detaljno pročitala sve što ste pisali jer....

I imam pitanje.

Često se spominje ring of fire. 
Sa prvim ga nisam osjetila - polusjedeći položaj, prokidanje, drip, koktel lijekova kroz infuziju (ne znam što su mi davali), epi

Na drugom porodu sam ga itekako osjetila - polusjedeći položaj, ostalo skroz prirodno - došla samo na izgon u bolnicu - totalno me dekoncentriralo to što sam se morala svađati oko epi i što nisu htjeli pozvati pedijatricu (bila je zora) da odmah po porodu pregleda dijete jer je sin imao dosta problema po porodu - donijela sam svu dokumentaciju i tražila da pozovu ped da mm sve objasni da ne moram ja kasnije - smatrala sam da psihički neću biti u stanju.

Ja sam bila uvjerena da je ta izluđenost ponašanjem osoblja i prijašnji rez utjecao na taj osjećaj, a sad vidim da ring of fire osjete i žene koje rode doma gdje je sve po njihovom.

Zna li se što to uzrokuje?

Jesam li fulala temu?

----------


## Felix

pa ring of fire je cisto fizicki osjecaj, jer medjica se ipak jaaako rasteze dok je glavica svojim najsirim  dijelom na izlazu. nekako mi je logicno da ce se ring of fire uvijek osjetiti ako nema epiziotomije i izgon bas nije u samo jednom trudu.

----------


## mamaShe

A kaj to pak je? Jel to nešto ugodno ili neugodno? Ne mogu zaključiti.

----------


## MarijaP

Iskreno, mene je šorirao taj osjećaj pečenja po cijeloj međici. Mislila sam da će se rasprsnuti. Dosta me to dekoncentriralo jer nisam znala što se događa. Osjećala sam jak strah i nije mi baš bilo od koristi.

Da sam rađala na parkiralištu ili u autu, apsolutno bih se izbezumila. 

Čitala sam dosta priča o porodu i rijetko gdje se spominje.

A, nadam se nekakvim trudovima od bar 2 h da mogu dočekati čuvanje za djecu i probiti se do bolnice.

Čitam vas i dalje  :Wink:

----------


## mamaShe

Jel netko zna što je sa DiLala-om?
Zar nije trebala roditi cca u rujnu?
Doma ili ne?

----------


## Beti3

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/46266-T...t=#post1643253

evo, mamaShe.

----------


## Silan

Evo mene ,opet da vam se javim,u nadi da cu imati vasu podrsku  :Very Happy: .
Trudni smo opet, 14 +
Sve ok hvala Bogu s doktorske strane...
Ali mamu muce mucnine strasno.
Da vam se ne zalim,uglavnom,opet cemo se tipkati, a ja cu za to vrijeme da upijam ove vase price s poroda kuci,i da se pripremam laganini.

----------


## Silan

Drage moje,nisam vam se odavno javila,pa rekoh vrijeme je.
Priblizilo se vrijeme poroda.
Moram priznati da me je strah.Uvijek mi ovako bude u devetom mjesecu.
Inace,super se osjecam,mnogo se krecem,bebica je super,skolska trudnoca.
Jedino na zadnjim nalazima imam snizene trombocite,pa cemo ponoviti nalaze.Nisu puno snizeni,138.
Sad se i zbog toga brinem.
I da spomenem jos,anemicna sam,kao i uvijek,sve vrijednosti u krvi su mi ispod normale,pa sad uzimam neku terapiju da se malo popravim.
Sad sam u 36 nedjelji.

----------


## puntica

rodit ćeš doma?
nadam se asistirano, zbog anemije i trombocita...

----------


## Beti3

Samo hrabro, Silan. Iako, dobro razmisli, sniženi trombociti i krvarenje u porodu su povezane stvari. Vidim da ćeš ponovo raditi nalaze, pa će sve biti OK. A ako vidiš da si u rizičnoj grupi nadam se da ćeš odobrati rodilište, jer tvojoj djeci treba mama, živa i zdrava. :Love:

----------


## Silan

Naravno. Dosad je sve bilo uredu,ali sam uvijek spremna na preokret situacije i trudim se sagledati sve opcije i saslusati sva misljenja.
Ponovit cu nalaze za sedam dana,vidjet cemo na cemu sam.Nadam se najboljem,i za sebe i za bebu.
Kod nas imaju dva rodilista,u oba je jako rasprostranjena MRSA,pa me i zbog toga strah,ako me zapadne bolnica.
Prijateljica mi se porodila prije mjesec dana,imaju mrsu i ona i beba.
Nadam se da cu uspijeti za ovih par sedmica koje se ispred mene bar malo popraviti zeljezo i krvnu sliku,a za trombocite vidim,pa javim.
U svakom slucaju,hvala vam sto pisete,znaci mi mnogo.

----------


## Silan

Evo me opet s izvjestajem.
Trombociti,hvala Bogu,dobri.Vjeovatno su pali jer sam imala virozu s djecom zajedno.
Zeljezo je slabo,ali sta cu...uvijek mi je takvo u trudnoci,iako se bas trudim sa ishranom da bude dobro.
Zelim da pitam iskusne mame koje su rodile kuci.Kako znate da li previse krvarite nakon poroda,kada je vrijeme za uzbunu?
Kako se jace krvarenje moze sprijeciti?Lezanjem odmah nakon poroda,ili?

----------


## Beti3

Ležanje neće odmoći, ali moraš se ustati otprilike 3-4 sata nakon poroda. To je potrbno radi cirkulacije (sprečavanja komplikacija ugruška). Ići do Wc-a, uz pratnju, da ti se ne zavrti. Pa opet leći, pa za 2-3 sata opet lagano ustajanje. I tako, trebaš se osjećati umorno, ali ne bolesno.

Vjerojatno će nakon ustajanja doći do izljeva krvi, ali to je normalno. Nakon izljeva ne bi smjelo teći, nego kap po kap. Znam kako je nakon poroda u rodilištu, ali i doma bi količina krvi trebala biti jednaka. Pošto ženino tijelo u trudnoći poveća volumen krvi za oko 1 l - 1.5 l, toliko se može izgubiti tokom poroda i nakon. No, teško je količinu odrediti. 
Prva 24 sata može biti jače krvarenje, kasnije se malo smanji. Ako nemaš vrtoglavice, ako možeš jesti i piti, ako imaš snage držati i poviti bebu, obično je sve OK.

No, ako krvariš toliko da se uložak napuni za pola sata ili manje, onda je prejako. Ako osjećaš slabost i vrtoglavicu i nakon prvih par sati, nije dobro. Netko će biti uz tebe, zar ne? Ako osjetiš nesvjesticu ili ti se stvori lokva pod tobom, da pozove pomoć.

----------


## Silan

> Ležanje neće odmoći, ali moraš se ustati otprilike 3-4 sata nakon poroda. To je potrbno radi cirkulacije (sprečavanja komplikacija ugruška). Ići do Wc-a, uz pratnju, da ti se ne zavrti. Pa opet leći, pa za 2-3 sata opet lagano ustajanje. I tako, trebaš se osjećati umorno, ali ne bolesno.
> 
> Vjerojatno će nakon ustajanja doći do izljeva krvi, ali to je normalno. Nakon izljeva ne bi smjelo teći, nego kap po kap. Znam kako je nakon poroda u rodilištu, ali i doma bi količina krvi trebala biti jednaka. Pošto ženino tijelo u trudnoći poveća volumen krvi za oko 1 l - 1.5 l, toliko se može izgubiti tokom poroda i nakon. No, teško je količinu odrediti. 
> Prva 24 sata može biti jače krvarenje, kasnije se malo smanji. Ako nemaš vrtoglavice, ako možeš jesti i piti, ako imaš snage držati i poviti bebu, obično je sve OK.
> 
> No, ako krvariš toliko da se uložak napuni za pola sata ili manje, onda je prejako. Ako osjećaš slabost i vrtoglavicu i nakon prvih par sati, nije dobro. Netko će biti uz tebe, zar ne? Ako osjetiš nesvjesticu ili ti se stvori lokva pod tobom, da pozove pomoć.


Otprilike tako je i bilo kad sam rodila trece dijete. Ustala sam odmah nakon poroda da se ocistim,i stavila cist ulozak,zatim sam legla i narednih sati dojila bebu. Osjecala sam se iscrpljeno,no nakon lezanja i hrane sve bolje i bolje.
Svaki put kad bih isla u toalet primjetila sam ugruske krvi,tacnije komade velike,i tako mi je bilo poslije svakog poroda. Rekli su mi da je to normalno.
Ne znam zasto se plasim,prosla sam sve ovo bez problema ikakvih.
Vjerovatno slusajuci svakodnevne price porodjenih zena,zatim svi koji me poznaju,vec sa spoznajom o mojoj trudnoci upozoravaju da ne rodim kuci,posebno u zadnje vrijeme. Stalno dobivam poruke u kojima se brinu i savjetuju,a ja se nerviram...najradije bih ugasila telefon do poroda.
Ovu trudnocu sam se mnogo kretala,posebno ovaj zadnji mjesec.U devetom mjesecu polozih vozacki  :Very Happy: .
Jedino jos sto me brine je ovaj misic koji me boli bas jako pri promjeni polozaja.Ustvari i ne znam je li to misic,ili kost,samo me bas muci,i zbog toga hodam kao pingvin.
Pomislim da li ce mi to predstavljati problem na porodu,ili poslije..

Hvala Beti na odgovoru  :Heart:

----------


## Silan

Evo mene,39 nedjelja punih brojim.Jos u komadu.
Djecu sam poslala sa sveki na selu.Kuca mi je spremna,ja sam spremna,opustila se,medjutim beba ne dolazi.
Nekako sam bila uvjerena da ce krenuti cim oni odu na selo,jer cu se lakse moci opustiti u kuci,i sad evo,tri dana kako su otisli,jos nista.
Sad me panika fata,sve mi vise nedostaju djeca,a poroda nema na vidiku.
Nit mogu da im odem,porod uvijek moze krenuti,nit mogu zvati da dodju,prostor nije bas veliki da se u miru mogu poroditi sa svima njima.  :Sad: 
Trecu bebu sam rodila ranije,pa sam se nekako uvjerila da ce i ova ranije,i tako sam si poslagala kockice od pocetka.
Inace,beba se vrti,zivahna je,njoj se ne zuri nigdje.

Ne znam kako da se smirim i ne mislim na to kad ce porod poceti.Strasno mi nedostaju djeca,sve mislim da je i njima tesko bez mene,jer prosli put su me jako pozeljeli kad su otisli,bas sam im nedostajala...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anavi84

silan
porod će već krenuti kad dodje vrijeme želim ti svu sreću
ti nemaš babicu kraj sebe kad to sve krene? to je tako super što si tako hrabra

----------


## anavi84

neznam dali mogu ovdje postavit pitanje ali,zanima me kako su vaši ginekolozi reagirali kad ste im rekli da želite roditi kod kuće? pitanje je upučeno onima koji su rodili kod kuće.

----------


## Silan

Samo da vam se javim da sam prije dva dana dobila mali mirisni zamotuljak,najljepsi poklon moguci,i zaista sam od onih zena koje su ocarane ovakvim zamotuljcima,i cini mi se da ih nikad ne mogu prestati donositi na ovaj svijet...
Uglavnom u nedjelju popodne rodih jos jednu djevojcicu u svojoj kuci,u spavacoj sobi...Eno je sad pajki,a ja odoh u toalet dok imam priliku,pa kad mognem pisacu detelje.
Osjecam se kao da nisam rodila,sjedim,hodam bez imalo muke...ne mogu da vjerujem.
Jedino jos pomalo dok beba doji imam kontrakcije materice,a bebicu smo jutros nosili na pregled i sve je ok hvala Bogu,osim sto joj je velika fontanela bas otvorena,a to mi je bilo sa svom djecom...ruzi doktorica kako sam se hranila u trudnoci,a ja  :Embarassed: ...
Odoh.....

----------


## Beti3

Oh, Silan, neka si se javila, mislila sam na tebe. I neka su divne vijesti! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

joj sad sam tek skužila da se tu radi o dva kućna poroda iste osobe. bravo!! divno!!
koliko dječice sada brojite???

----------


## mikka

cestitam silan, daj napisi koju vise kad stignes

----------


## Silan

Malena pajki a mami mlijeko nadoslo... :Heart: 
Znate kako kazu,svaki porod prica za sebe,pa tako evo i kod mene.
Svo vrijeme sam bila ubjedjena da ce moj porod biti poput treceg poroda,s tim da cu se potruditi da bude jos ljepsi,savrseniji...medjutim covjek snuje Bog odredjuje.
U svojim mislima kroz trudnocu sam zamisljala taj porod,sanjala,mastala,sve na osnovu treceg poroda,no bilo je drugacije.
Prvo sto je bilo drugacije je da sam prenijela.Svaki dan je bio kao godina,sve mi je bilo teze i teze.
A onda sam porod je bio sasvim drugo iskustvo u odnosu na treci porod.Jedna nova prica za sebe,jedno novo iskustvo,novi san...


Pcelica maja,imam cetvoro djece,sina,i tri djevojcice  :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

čestitamo Silan, javi se više kad stigneš  :Smile:

----------


## Silan

Zelim da vas obavijestim o svojoj petoj trudnoci :Heart: 
Trudni smo 24 nedjelje cini mi se (nismo bas sigurni tacno, ne poklapa nam se datum od zadnje menstruacije i ultrazvuk).
Nisam bas ocekivala ubrzo ovu petu trudnocu, no sta je tu je, sad smo sretni jako jer malena beba vec uveliko lupa svoju mamu.
Ovaj put je djecak, tako kazu.
Uglavnom, radujem se mnogo novom porodu.
Mi smo se preselili na selo, prelijepo nam je. Pcelarimo, sijemo, uzivamo u prirodi. Uredjujemo novi dom u skladu sa vremenom i ustedjevinom, lagano.
Prvo dvoje djece idu u skolu, drugacic i prvacic.
I tako, pisem vam opet drage moje.
Bile ste mi velika podrska mojim prethodnim porodima.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marta

Silan, čestitam!

----------


## Sani1612

Čestitam!

----------


## Beti3

Lijepo te je opet čitati, Silan.  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

cestitam Silan  :Smile: 

ziher sam da ce djelic foruma biti potpuno odusevljen  :Grin:

----------


## Silan

Zelim da vas obavijestim da sam se porodila jutros u pola pet.
 :Heart: 
Hvala Bogu sve je dobro proslo.
Bebac spava nakon par dojenja.
Tako je divan, mali i moj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mikka

cestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## marta

woow, čestitam!

----------


## Sani1612

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Bravo, Silan! Čestitam na sinu. Kad se oporaviš, može još par riječi o porodu?   :grouphug:

----------


## Apsu

Vau, 3 kucna poroda? Pa preeekrasno  :Heart: 
Cestitam!

----------


## Sanja :)

Wauuuu bravooo! Cestitke od srca! 
Sve citam, i tamo na pocetku isto zamisljam kako jede urmasice.... :Laughing: 
A kad ono! Maa bravooo!  :Heart:

----------


## Optimisticna

Skidam kapu svim mama koje se odluče na takav pothvat!! Bravo!!

Nego..... razmišljala sam... dosadno mi je.... pa sam pomislila da otvorim možda novu temu na ovom pdf-u, ali strah me bruke (čak i ovako anonimno), neku temu gdje bi se mogla postavit glupa pitanja o porodu, da se ne googla nego da meni "selaku"  neko onako objasni "seljačkim jezikom", pa ću pitat ovdje.
Pitanje je tipa.....: Malo surfam i pročitam kako žena nije stigla do rodilišta nego je rodila u autu. I sad muž ju je porodio i on priča kako je morao pregristi pupčanu. I ja sad zamišljam mm-a... i pitam ga dal bi on meni to napravio. Kaže ne bi aš se ne razume. Pa ne razumijem se ni ja. Zašto je *morao,* neću reći pregristi (!?) nego prekinut pupčanu? Jel to nužno odmah napraviti? Mislim (osjećam se ko idiot) da je poželjno da se to ne napravi odmah nego da se pusti da dijete povuče krv iz posteljice? Mislim da sam čak čula na tv-u (emisija 8 kat) jedan tata je rekao da se odmah mora presjeći pupčana jer dijete neće inače počet plakati (isto porodio ženu)???? Odakle njima to ILI        Am I stupid or what ?? 

 :škartoc:

----------


## sirius

Rezanje pupkovine nikako nije nuzna radnja nakon poroda. 
Jedina nuzna radnja nakon poroda jest utopliti majku i dijete.
Rezanje kao hitno stanje odmah nakon sto dijete ispadne jest neka vrsta urbane legende. :D
ako se dogodi porod , i muz ili susjed nazove hitnu oni sigurno NECE reci da se bilo sto reze.
ukucaj u pretraznik : lotus porod . I uzivaj.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotus_birth

----------


## Optimisticna

E to te ja pitam. 
fala

----------


## rutvica

da nadodam da dijete ne mora plakati 
mi smo otkrili moc zabicinog glasa tek treci dan kod doktora
do tada je samo zvrgoljila u raznim tonalitetima  <3

ps cestitam novim mamama! nostalgija me hvata...

----------


## Beti3

Moja je kćer rođena u rodilištu, napravila neki kme, kme  :Smile:  i počela razgledavati oko sebe. Nije plakala.
Moram dodati da je rođena na krevetu, u predrađaoni, samo je isplivala, bez trunke tiskanja, bez epiziotomije, naravno.

 Najbitnija rečenica koju sam ja zapamtila od svega učenja o porodu je:

 " Ako porod krene i ide brzo, to je samo priroda u svom najboljem obliku."

Znači, ako imate sreću da rodite brzo, da beba izlazi, kao danas onoj sretnoj mami, U Zadru, na pločniku, ne treba se bojati. Samo se treba skoncentrirati da prihvatite bebu i položite je na svoju kožu, i treba pokriti oboje. 
Vrpca može pričekati. Pomoć će uvijek stići sa neke strane. Pa i da ste sama samcata, može se to. 

Daleko je bolje da ste na sigurnom i u sigurnim rukama, ali iznenadan, žestoki, brz porod, nije opasan statistički. Naravno, ako je u terminu, i ako su mama i beba inače relativno zdrave.

----------


## dillb

wow... prekrasne priče, savjeti i iskustva. 
kad budem trudna drugi put, sigurno cu se vratiti na ovu temu. 
jedno veliko HVALA sirius.  :Smile:

----------


## amc**

termin početkom 2mj i intezivno razmišljam o porodu doma.   molim vas,pomozite mi jer stvarno ne znam od kuda početi tražiti informacije.   prvenstveno me zanima GDJE MOGU PRONAĆI BABICU i naravno kontaktirati ju.   Koji je raspon cijena babice i koji je postupak nakon što se beba rodi?

----------


## malabeba

MasaAllah silan ima 5 djece 
Da li ima jos koje u medjuvremenu dok me nije bilo zna li iko?

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

> termin početkom 2mj i intezivno razmišljam o porodu doma.   molim vas,pomozite mi jer stvarno ne znam od kuda početi tražiti informacije.   prvenstveno me zanima GDJE MOGU PRONAĆI BABICU i naravno kontaktirati ju.   Koji je raspon cijena babice i koji je postupak nakon što se beba rodi?


Ako živite v HR, onda možete potražiti babicu i doulu iz Italije ili Slovenije, jer koliko ja znam porod doma u HR nije baš legalan. Osim ako znate dobro neku babicu, koja vam je spremna pomoći i kad sve završi jednostavno kažete da vas je porod iznenadio doma, da niste uspeli stići u bolnicu.  :Trči: 

Postoji i kuća za porode u Sloveniji Indo Anai (Brežice - blizu granice sa HR) ili Feldbach (Austrija). Roditi doma sa babicom ili u kući za porode dodje oko 1000 - 2000 EUR. Znam da je sad zbog korona malo gnjavaža oko testova prilikom putovanja u inostranstvo, ali sigurna sam da ako postoji velika želja, da se sve može srediti. U svakom slućaju sretno  :Smile:

----------


## malabeba

Ih odgovorila si na post od 2014 godine

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Nema veze, to je aktualno i sada, ima i sada trudnih žena koje istražuju opcije kućnog poroda  :grouphug:  tako da svaka info dobro dodje.

----------

